# E-Sys Launcher PRO



## puma71 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hello TokenMaster,
I need your help, I just started to get interested about the programming of my series 3 f31.

I have read several posts about the software e-sys.

I would like to know if you can help me not to make mistakes and if could you give me to the e-Sys need for my car and the token or the generator and also the psdzdata correct.

My car is f31 2.0d Msport purchased December 20

I read your e-sys Launcher PRO and think it is the ideal solution.

you could send me the link to download it?

Could you also tell me and possibly send me the links of programs and what I need?

I thank you very much for the help they want to give me.

Thank You


----------



## kra808 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi TokenMaster,

Can you send me the link for Esys Launcher Pro? I had it, but lost my HD yesterday, so I have to rebuild from scratch.

K


----------



## mitakam (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi TokenMaster,

Could you please send me the link for your E-Sys Launcher PRO V1.0.4. You wrote request by email but how to email you?

Thanks


----------



## prd (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi TokenMaster,
can you please send me a link for the current Launcher Pro?

Much appreciated, thank you!


----------



## Mikeyf79 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi mate,

I'm still using one of your old token versions for my car. But I've tried being helpful for some others and now need an updated version as a friend has just purchased a new (2014) F30 so need new software. Could you send me a link to your pro version please. Would this work with your original token?

Thanks

Mikey


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

*E-Sys Launcher PRO V1.0.6*

*UPDATE:01/04/2015 - E-Sys Launcher PRO V1.0.6*
- Modified Obfuscation settings to eliminate/minimize false-positive detections by AV
- Fixed bug in saving/restoring settings when updating the app
Non-critical update but if you're bothered by your AV, you can upgrade by installing over existing installation or replace the Executable.

Latest AV scan using 56 different AV with virus definition from 12/30/2014 - 01/04/2015
Executable: https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/...14a6d79a035925d1b207480d/analysis/1420426563/
SHA256: 21df6737fbf22a348c6499f42c640744dda6e54314a6d79a035925d1b207480d
Setup: https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/...357acf103159aded32da70ab/analysis/1420426461/
SHA256: c1e8247c0f7ac86e5861fb95fc765099e7412662357acf103159aded32da70ab


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Mikeyf79 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I'm still using one of your old token versions for my car. But I've tried being helpful for some others and now need an updated version as a friend has just purchased a new (2014) F30 so need new software. Could you send me a link to your pro version please. Would this work with your original token?
> 
> ...


It depends on when your token was issued. If it was on or after 12/15/2013, then yes, it will work. Send me an email with the username on your token and I can check.


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

TokenMaster,

PRO works like a champ!
Just to keep my version up to date, can your provide me link for PRO version 1.06?

Thank you very much


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Al, same link as before. Let me know if you can't see it.

1.0.7 is up to resolve issue with profile names with special characters. If 1.0.6 is working for you now, then there's no need to upgrade to 1.0.7.


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

TokenMaster,

Got it; thank you very much!!


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

TokenMaster,

As I said, got version 1.7, but may have messed something up.

I took the two files downloaded and put them in a new folder, along with the BouncyCastle.Crypto file. I never got a prompt to generate token.

Do I have to uninstall the previous versions of Launcher Premium and Launcher Pro and start over? 

Thanks


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Both Premium and PRO can work side by side and one will not interfere with the other, other than you can only launch one app at a time and will not let you run both at the same time. This is to prevent E-Sys from running into a race condition where one instance will starve the other and could potentially put your car into transport mode.

PRO don't have a token generator. It can only work with the patchless token, which you already have. I suggest you extend the token using the PRO. The button with the tool icon, next to the ellipsis button, will extend and create a new token that can only be used in the machine it was generated from.


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

TokenMaster,

That did the trick!

Thank you very much!!


----------



## li76376 (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi TokenMaster,

Can you please send me a link for the E-Sys launcher?
Thanks!


----------



## jole14 (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi TokenMaster,

Can you please send me a link for the E-Sys launcher me too?
Thanks!


----------



## eg2009 (Jan 11, 2015)

*Download URL*

Can you please provide a link for this software?

Thanks,
Egon


----------



## mhoory (Oct 17, 2014)

*Target Selector empty*

I have 2015 X5 - F15. I have ESYS 3.26.1. PSdZDATA V.54.1 are in C:\DATA\. I used the E-sys launcher but I'm not sure I have a valid token. The Target Selector list is empty and therefore I cannot connect. The accurate VIN comes up and is selected but that is not enough to connect. If I hit coding verification, a dialog box comes up: "Free Token from token master. Enter PIN:" Don't have a token PIN. When I hit details I get a message
"C:\DATA\Freetoken.est. Role:Expert. Valid through 31-12-2017."
Help!! what I'm doing wrong. 
Thanks.


----------



## watermelon14725 (Jan 5, 2015)

hi tokenmaster. can you send me link of E-Sys Launcher PRO V1.0.4 . thanks


----------



## li76376 (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi TokenMaster,
Can you please send me a link for the current Launcher Pro?

Much appreciated, Thanks!


----------



## AirEstima (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi,
This is my first attempt to code on my F10. Can you PM me the link for E-Sys Launcher Pro?
Thanks.


----------



## DmitryHd (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi TokenMaster,

Can you please send me a link for the E-Sys Launcher Pro me too?

Thanks!


----------



## aa164189803 (Dec 10, 2014)

When released? Could you give me a link?


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Folks, this will only work if you already have my patchless token solution. Without it, this will not function.

If you have my patchless token solution, then you must have my email and the email I sent with your token in it. You can reply to that to make it easier for me to reply back, or send me a new email with the username on your token.



mhoory said:


> I have 2015 X5 - F15. I have ESYS 3.26.1. PSdZDATA V.54.1 are in C:\DATA\. I used the E-sys launcher but I'm not sure I have a valid token. The Target Selector list is empty and therefore I cannot connect. The accurate VIN comes up and is selected but that is not enough to connect. If I hit coding verification, a dialog box comes up: "Free Token from token master. Enter PIN:" Don't have a token PIN. When I hit details I get a message
> "C:\DATA\Freetoken.est. Role:Expert. Valid through 31-12-2017."
> Help!! what I'm doing wrong.
> Thanks.


You don't have PSdZdata installed or E-Sys is not configured to use your PSdZdata. Configure this and you should be good to go.
You have a PIN, otherwise, you won't have a token and the Launcher will not launch without token and PIN. If you forgot your PIN, delete your token and generate a new one with a new PIN.


----------



## fulceria (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi TokenMaster,

Can you please send me a link for the E-Sys Launcher Pro me and Esys 3.24.3..

Thanks!


----------



## bu_plus (Dec 21, 2014)

Dear TokenMaster,

Kindly, would you please send me a link for the updated version of Launcher Pro?

Many thanks..


----------



## c3uo (Jul 22, 2006)

Please PM link to new launcher V1.0.6 as my old version caused problems with anti-virus programs.

Thansk!


----------



## c3uo (Jul 22, 2006)

Please PM link to new launcher V1.0.6 as my old version caused problems with anti-virus programs.

Thansk!


----------



## thatsme (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi TokenMaster,

Would you please send me a PM for the current version of Launcher Pro?

Many thanks..


----------



## thatsme (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi TokenMaster,

Would you please send me a PM for the current version of Launcher Pro?

Many thanks..


----------



## Ausfahrt (May 3, 2002)

Would you please send me the current version of Launcher Pro. :thumbup:

Thank You.


----------



## nickvelo (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi, I'm getting an error message "File for "cafd_00000ded-003_013_026" not found![C012]"

Any idea why this is happening and how I can fix? Someone on the facebook group mentioned it could be because I don't have the upgraded Nav.


----------



## catalixx (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi TokenMaster,

Can you please send me a link for the E-Sys launcher?THANKS!!It is my first attempt to codify my f10, I need something more than the launcher?thanks again!!


----------



## SpaceDeep (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi TokenMaster,
Can you please send me link to current version?

TNX in advance


----------



## robmwi3 (Dec 31, 2014)

*link request for E-sys*

Hi tokenmaster,

can you send me the link to the latest version of E-SYS launcher? I have an i3 i'd like to code
thanks!
Rob


----------



## opasha (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey brother,

I hope all is well with you. Do you mind sending me the latest ESYS Premium Launcher? I believe it is 1.0.6, but Shawn said it's 1.0.7? I only see 1.0.6 being the most up to date.

I currently have 1.0.5. I know your update fixed the antivirus detecting it as a false trojan; this saves us the time of manually going into our anti-virus softwares to create exceptions to your TokenMaster folder within Program Files (x86)). So, the update definitely makes life easier. Thanks again for all that you do, buddy.


----------



## opasha (Apr 6, 2014)

deleted (for some reason it double posted)


----------



## yreiser (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi ! 
Many thanks for this tremendous work!

Could you send me the latest Launcher?


----------



## ajmin7 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hello, TokenMaster,

Could you send me a PM or email to [email protected] for the current version of Launcher Pro?

Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

TokenMaster said:


> Folks, this will only work if you already have my patchless token solution. Without it, this will not function.
> 
> If you have my patchless token solution, then you must have my email and the email I sent with your token in it. You can reply to that to make it easier for me to reply back, or send me a new email with the username on your token.


----------



## LDNomad (Jan 2, 2015)

*BMW i3 REx*

Howdy!

Would like to do some basic coding on the i3. Would it be possible to send the launcher link to [email protected]? Thanks in advance.

Ken


----------



## beneg (Sep 26, 2014)

Ok have esys 3.24.3 installed and trying to install the TM launcher premium setup for est token and "esys launcher cant be installled on systems with .net framework version lower than 4.0" is this because I need the pro version for 3.24.3?? if so where can I get it?? I have all of .net 4.0 installed on xp box?

thanks


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

beneg said:


> Ok have esys 3.24.3 installed and trying to install the TM launcher premium setup for est token and "esys launcher cant be installled on systems with .net framework version lower than 4.0" is this because I need the pro version for 3.24.3?? if so where can I get it?? I have all of .net 4.0 installed on xp box?
> 
> thanks


I am not an expert in programming but as far as I know, netframework 4.0 is required because the tool is based on it. You dont need the pro version.

The pro version will only work if you already have the patched Token from TokenMaster. If you dont have this Token, the Premium version is perfekt.


----------



## beneg (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks Nobody_47 I did figure out that it works ok on my Win 7 with .net 4.52. Xp was only 4.0 so maybe that's why it didn't don't know but as you know support is over for xp. Ill just use Win 7 laptop. 

Thanks again


----------



## Throg (Oct 10, 2013)

*Trying to get started coding*

Hi. I have been reading and reading about coding my F10. I understand I need E-Sys but by your own remarks, it sounds like e-sys in and of itself is buggy. therein lies the need for your launcher. how do I obtain your patchless token solution so that I can further explore this seemingly outstanding solution?


----------



## dimon68 (May 24, 2013)

*launcher Pro*

Hi TokenMaster,

Can you please send me a link for the E-Sys launcher?
Thanks!


----------



## lovei3 (Mar 10, 2015)

Great work!
Could you please send me the latest Launcher pro version?
Trying to code I3.
Thank you


----------



## nyranger74 (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi, can you please send me a link for the latest Launcher Pro. Thanks!!


----------



## tdeehl (Feb 24, 2015)

please send me a link for the latest Launcher Pro. Thanks


----------



## lovei3 (Mar 10, 2015)

nickvelo said:


> Hi, I'm getting an error message "File for "cafd_00000ded-003_013_026" not found![C012]"
> 
> Any idea why this is happening and how I can fix? Someone on the facebook group mentioned it could be because I don't have the upgraded Nav.


Did you get this resolved? I get the same error.

Thank you


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

What version of PszDdata are you using?


----------



## lovei3 (Mar 10, 2015)

Rsnic said:


> What version of PszDdata are you using?


 I use PSdZDATA v.54.1_PSdZData_Lite.

Should I go for full?

Thank you


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

nickvelo said:


> Hi, I'm getting an error message "File for "cafd_00000ded-003_013_026" not found![C012]"
> 
> Any idea why this is happening and how I can fix? Someone on the facebook group mentioned it could be because I don't have the upgraded Nav.





lovei3 said:


> Did you get this resolved? I get the same error.
> 
> Thank you


Lovi3,

Sorry, my question was not directed to you; I'm asking because of the CAFD "trim" dilemma that has arisen with PsdZData versions greater than 54.1

Nickvelo,
What version of PsdZData are you using? If it is greater than 54.1, you are on the horns of the "rimmed CAFD" dilemma and suggest you go back to 54.1. Also sugest that you contact ShawnSheridan on the Download software thread for other help


----------



## waterborn0 (Mar 16, 2015)

Your software sounds like a god send given the potential pitfalls in installing E-Sys. Would you be so kind to send me a link so I can start using it?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Jack_P (Mar 12, 2013)

Hello TokenMaster,

Can you please send me a link for the E-Sys launcher?

Thank you.


----------



## cp1983 (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi TokeMaster,

Can you please send me a link for the E-Sys launcher?

Regrds,
Christian


----------



## cp1983 (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi TokeMaster,

Can you please send me a link for the E-Sys launcher?

Thanks,
Christian


----------



## kookkimc (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi TokenMaster

Can you send me the link for Esys Launcher Pro?

Thanks


----------



## johnchow (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi TokenMaster

Can you send me the link for Esys Launcher Pro?

Thanks


----------



## Flyguy0 (Jul 22, 2014)

An you please provide the link to me as well?

Thank you for Thad work!!


----------



## Skyline1337 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi Guys 
Could someone send me the link for the Launcher Pro?

Best
Skyline1337


----------



## hamfei (Apr 4, 2012)

brilliant! I just noticed that a new version called 2.0 was released. Will you share the download link? Thank you!


----------



## spadae2 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hello,
Please send a copy of the launcher if possible. Have 3.26.1 
Thanks!


----------



## Sleb (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi TokenMaster

Can you send me the link for your Esys Launcher Pro, please.


----------



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

Same here sir, launcher pro please :thumbup:


----------



## namasan (Apr 17, 2015)

Hello Tokenmaster, 
please send me link for Your latest E-sys luncher pro. 
Thanks.


----------



## shajan (May 30, 2012)

*Need Link*

I would like the link to download the latest E-Sys
Thanks,


----------



## Transauto (Oct 7, 2013)

Hello Tokenmaster, 
please send me link for Your latest E-sys luncher pro. 
Thanks.


----------



## waterborn0 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi

Can you send me the link for Esys Launcher Pro?

Either here or [email protected]

Thank you for your efforts.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

*E-Sys Launcher PRO V2.0.0*

*UPDATE: 4/20/2015 - E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.0 Build 43*

* *Support for Trimmed PSdZdata*. With Launcher 2.0, it's now possible to perform FDL coding again. No more trimmed CAFD or FAFP, no more guess work, renaming NCD or CAFD files, no more risking your car unnecessarily. This is made possible by integrating @SkaterMeNot technology by dynamically injecting CAFDs on-the-fly.

* *Absolute Security 2.0*. Enhanced security yet again to a whole new level. Just when I thought I couldn't make it any more secure. Launcher 2.0 does the following:
a) *Prevent modified JAR library from getting loaded*. Any modified JAR file must be restored or unexpected error may occur. Use modified JAR file at your own risks.
b) *Modified and encrypted/re-signed CAFD files are disallowed*. Some people are using CafE and/or their custom tools to re-sign modified CAFDs. Unfortunately, we will never run out of people with bad intentions. If you acquired modified CAFDs, unknowingly or otherwise, you will get the following error:









Unfortunately, CAFDs fixed using @SkaterMeNot technology will also be prevented from loading, but, since Launcher 2.0 comes integrated with this technology, there is no need for these fixed CAFDs. Restore files from original PSdZdata set if you see this error.

VirusTotal Analysis: https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/...60d102fca82b8f671d226aa7/analysis/1429513567/
SHA256:	782a27741a6fb0d9a93cc915f9876fc802feaa4160d102fca82b8f671d226aa7
File name:	ESysLauncherPro.exe
Detection ratio:	0 / 57
Analysis date:	2015-04-20 07:06:07 UTC

Those who participated in the beta, you must uninstall the beta setup before installing this build.

Screenshot:









You can grab the installer from the same link. Before requesting for link, please see post #43.


----------



## spatter72310 (Jun 12, 2014)

thank you very much!
can not download


----------



## sergis (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi TokenMaster, could I get a link please ? 
Thanks


----------



## sergis (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi TokenMaster, could I get a link please ? 
Thanks


----------



## waterborn0 (Mar 16, 2015)

Yes, can i get a link too? 

thanks


----------



## spadae2 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi,
I would like the link please. I read post 43 all set.
TX,
ER


----------



## Sleb (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi, can anybody pm me for the new E-sys Launcher 2.0, please!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## chang2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi TokenMaster, 

could I get a link please ? 

Thanks


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi TokenMaster,

May I have the link also?

Thanks a lot for your great work!


----------



## tom2325 (May 25, 2013)

Hi TokeMaster,

Could you please send me a link for the E-Sys launcher Pro?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Oigon21 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi TokenMaster,
Could you send me a link for latest E-Sys launcher Pro 2.0?
I'm very annoying for latest I-level and trimmed CAFD. 
Thank you for your great works.


----------



## Oigon21 (Apr 22, 2015)

Deleted a duplicated message.


----------



## bmwfancn (Nov 17, 2014)

I think TM just doesn't get the new version of E-sys launcher ready to publish yet, so please be patient. And, thanks to Token Master for your great work!


----------



## didi468 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hey TokenMaster,

can you send me a link too, please?

Thank you.


----------



## dimon68 (May 24, 2013)

Hey TokenMaster,

can you send me a link too, please?

Thank you.


----------



## bandido (Aug 19, 2013)

Hello TokenMaster,

If possible, thanks for the link to Launcher Pro 2.0.

Awesome job !


----------



## maszika (Mar 29, 2014)

*link*

Hi TokenMaster,

can you send me a link too ?

Thank you.


----------



## lynxbmw (Aug 7, 2014)

Hello,

excellent work TokenMaster!

Could you please send me link too to download Luncher Pro version?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

I'd like a link as well, please. Thanks.


----------



## Jazz239 (Sep 8, 2013)

May I have link to Launcher Pro 2.0 so as last ESys available please?
Thank you!


----------



## Cisquo (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi TokenMaster

Can you, please, send me the link for your Esys Launcher Pro ?


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi TM,


Could you please send me the link for your new Esys Launcher Pro 2.0 ?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Norseman (Jun 13, 2002)

Hi TokenMaster

Can you, please, send me the link for your new Esys Launcher Pro ?

Thank you,

Preben


----------



## DmitryHd (Nov 2, 2014)

Hello TokenMaster,

If possible, thanks for the link to Launcher Pro 2.0.


----------



## AutobahnCowboy (Sep 11, 2012)

I´d like to get an link too.

I´m glad bout to hear, that you did it again! Nice work!


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

TokenMaster, 

Your pm inbox looks to be full. 

gspannu


----------



## steve640dgc (Mar 23, 2014)

Great effort, any chance of a link please


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi,
Can send me the link to download the new launcher pro 2? Thanks.


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi,
Can send me the link to download the new launcher pro 2? Thanks.


----------



## tukan (Apr 4, 2013)

anyone got a link?? no reply from tokenmaster. can anyone share it on pm??
thanks


----------



## kwork (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi TokenMaster

How can I get launcher pro?
Pls give me link PM.

Best Regards


----------



## bmwfancn (Nov 17, 2014)

tukan said:


> anyone got a link?? no reply from tokenmaster. can anyone share it on pm??
> thanks


I think TM didn't get ready to publish new version software yet, so please be patient...


----------



## luul (Oct 20, 2014)

Hello TokenMaster

Could you please send me the link for your new Esys Launcher Pro 2.0 ?

Thank you.


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

TokenMaster,

Have you released the latest version of E-Sys Launcher Pro? I have v2.0.1 Build 48.

Thanks for that you are doing for this great community!


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Deleted -- double post


----------



## gufemur (Jul 14, 2013)

so with 2.0, I can use 55.3 and be able to read the trimmed files? I will be able to code without modifying anything? If so, can you PM mea link?


----------



## esmond (Jun 10, 2012)

TokenMaster said:


> It's already released and I'm working on an updated version which will be released in the coming days. I can't discuss the details of getting it as I think, it's against the forum rules.


Can PM how to get it? Cheers.


----------



## my0579 (May 7, 2015)

[email protected] Request


----------



## mysy (May 5, 2015)

Any way I can try the 2.0 with my BMW 3GT ?


----------



## Ausfahrt (May 3, 2002)

TokenMaster,

Could you please send me the link for your new Esys Launcher Pro 2.0

Thank you.


----------



## Vinny320 (May 8, 2015)

Also looking for Esys Launcher Pro for my 55.4 F80 M3. Thanks! You guys are great!


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

*E-Sys Launcher PRO V2.0.2 Build 50*

*UPDATE: 5/7/2015 - E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.0.2 Build 50*

- Rebuilt Database with corrected data base on known good PSdZdata
- Moved FAFP/CAFD remapping from E-Sys to Launcher
- Dropped support for E-Sys 3.22.x and 3.23.x (Only supports 3.24.x and 3.26.x)

Let me reiterate, please read post #43 before requesting for link. E-Sys Launcher Premium is also not a prerequisite and is different from the patchless token solution. No PM request as well, I can't answer via PM.


----------



## adjeeka (May 12, 2015)

Hello Tokenmaster, can you please send me the download link to your e-sys launcher? many thanks in advance


----------



## adjeeka (May 12, 2015)

Hello Tokenmaster, can you please send me the download link to your E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.0.2? many thanks in advance.


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

Hello I want the PRO version too. I'm using Premium version and I'm stuck with F10 serries, but I want to code an F01, and I can not change serries any more. Please give me links for PRO.

Thank you.


----------



## dingwei (Jan 6, 2015)

.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

larry_bml said:


> Hello I want the PRO version too. I'm using Premium version and I'm stuck with F10 serries, but I want to code an F01, and I can not change serries any more. Please give me links for PRO.
> 
> Thank you.


Download the latest version same link. It will show you how many days are remaining until you can change series.


----------



## dov70 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi TokenMaster!
Thanks for your great work!
Oleg.


----------



## dov70 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi TokenMaster!
Thanks for your great work!
Oleg.


----------



## waterborn0 (Mar 16, 2015)

So if you don't have the patchless solution, you cannot get this new version. How do I get the patchless solution?


----------



## parkerbomar (Oct 11, 2011)

delete


----------



## syncroflash (Feb 7, 2015)

TokenMaster said:


> OP updated. E-Sys Launcher PRO V1.0.4 is Out. Request via email only. Thanks.


Hello,
would be nice if I could test it, too. Thanks in advance.

Regards


----------



## Nor Who (May 27, 2015)

Hi TokenMaster,

can you please send me a link for the current Launcher Pro?

Regards,
Andrei


----------



## Nor Who (May 27, 2015)

Hi TokenMaster,

can you please send me a link for the current Launcher Pro?

Regards,
Andrei


----------



## sdreisei (Dec 11, 2014)

Please send me also Token and Link for Esys launcher pro, so that I can code my 55.xx F30 ECE. 

Big thanks

Best regards


----------



## ha.dampf (Nov 24, 2012)

Hello TokenMaster,

after my dealer updated the F30 all my codings are gone.
Can you please send me the links to your Software
E-Sys Launcher Premium 2.0 ?

Thanks!


----------



## ha.dampf (Nov 24, 2012)

Hello TokenMaster,

after my dealer updated the F30 all my codings are gone.
Can you please send me the links to your Software
E-Sys Launcher Premium 2.0 ?

Thanks!


----------



## Cyberton (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi TokenMaster!
You may also send me a link to the launcher V2.0.0?

Dmitry


----------



## Cyberton (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi TokenMaster!
You may also send me a link to the launcher V2.0.0?

Dmitry


----------



## aatqxs (May 22, 2014)

Hi TokenMaster. Plz send to me the link of E-Sys Launcher PRO. Thanks!


----------



## aa164189803 (Dec 10, 2014)

TokenMaster said:


> *UPDATE: 4/20/2015 - E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.0 Build 43*
> 
> * *Support for Trimmed PSdZdata*. With Launcher 2.0, it's now possible to perform FDL coding again. No more trimmed CAFD or FAFP, no more guess work, renaming NCD or CAFD files, no more risking your car unnecessarily. This is made possible by integrating @SkaterMeNot technology by dynamically injecting CAFDs on-the-fly.
> 
> ...


Very great! You can E-mail sent to me?


----------



## dc bec (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you TokenMaster for sharing this application and forwarding the links. 

This is very much appreciated. 

Bec


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## f4780yX4 (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi. I'd really appreciate a link to Launcher PRO. TIA.


----------



## rfengboy (Jun 11, 2008)

Hey TokenMaster, thanks for sharing your great work.

Can you send me the link to the latest Launcher Pro?

much appreciate!
Gene


----------



## dazz1 (May 4, 2015)

Hello Tokenmaster

I tried to pm you to request a download of Pro but your inbox is full up.

I'd like to suggest that you create an email address external to the forum for download requests.

Dazz


----------



## Crackerman16 (Mar 28, 2008)

Hello, 

First off, thank you for creating this software; it sounds amazing. May I please have the link to download it? My 5 series got updated by the dealer with the trimmed CAFD files. 

Thanks again, 
David


----------



## aqua02 (May 18, 2015)

Hey TokenMaster,

Can you send me a link too, please?

Thank you.


----------



## aqua02 (May 18, 2015)

Hey TokenMaster,

Can you send me a link too, please?

Thank you.


----------



## dazz1 (May 4, 2015)

TokenMaster said:


> Download the latest version same link. It will show you how many days are remaining until you can change series.


Hello TokenMaster

I am reading a lot of good things about e-sys but there are a lot of people, including those like me, who don't have the earlier version of e-sys. I'd like to obtain the latest version but I don't have the link.

Can you please advise how you intend to allow new users to download/install the new version.


----------



## BMW525T (Feb 5, 2014)

Hello Tokenmaster,

could you please send me a link to E-Sys Launcher PRO?

Much appreciated!

Regards
BMW525T


----------



## Mentat (Jan 8, 2006)

I woul also like the newest E-Sys Launcher PRO. Thank you!


----------



## revtor.pfl (Dec 23, 2012)

Hello Tokenmaster,

could you please send me a link to E-Sys Launcher PRO?

greetings


----------



## revtor.pfl (Dec 23, 2012)

Hello Tokenmaster,

could you please send me a link to E-Sys Launcher PRO?

greetings


----------



## primcast1 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wow!!!. I was wondering why my E-Sys kept giving me empty Funktionen files. I thought there was something wrong with my interface.


----------



## primcast1 (Jun 27, 2015)

I can get a link to this software? Thanks!


----------



## RReader (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Tokenmaster,

May I have a link to E-Sys Launcher PRO also ? I love to try it too .

greetings 

RReader


----------



## hou4 (Jun 28, 2015)

Can you send me the link for Esys Launcher Pro? I had it, but lost my HD yesterday, so I have to rebuild from scratch.


----------



## Mickcasey (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi token mster can i take the links thanks


----------



## Hax (Jun 27, 2015)

Thank You Token Master for Your work!

Can i ask for links to Premium and PRO version?

Regards.


----------



## Hax (Jun 27, 2015)

Thank You Token Master for Your work!

Can i ask for links to Premium and PRO version?

Regards.


----------



## kriszty (Nov 20, 2005)

*software link*

Hi ,

Can you also provide me the link e-sys launcher pro

thanks, and greetings,

Kriszty


----------



## gblair (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi Token Master,


Could you please give me the link to E-SYS Launcher Pro ?

Many thanks

Gordon


----------



## evacheung (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi TokenMaster, can you please send me Pro version? Very happy with Premium so far but would like to try the Pro. Thanks.


----------



## dustin1985 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi TokenMaster, could you please send me the links for Launcher PRO?

Thanks sooooo much!


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

Tokenmaster:
May I also get link to the launcher?
Thanks


----------



## hou4 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi TokenMaster,

Can you send me the link for Esys Launcher Pro? I had it, but lost my HD yesterday, so I have to rebuild from scratch.

tks


----------



## rob305 (Jul 9, 2014)

Token,

Could you please pm/send me a link for e-sys launcher pro. Thank you for everything.

Very Respectfully,

Rob


----------



## bay_bmw (Nov 25, 2012)

HI tokenmaster,
would be greatly appreciated if you could send me the link to esys launcher pro. 
thanks


----------



## Intertuning (May 3, 2014)

Token,

Could you please pm/send me a link for e-sys launcher pro. Thank you for everything.

Very Respectfully,


----------



## Intertuning (May 3, 2014)

Token,

Could you please pm/send me a link for e-sys launcher pro. Thank you for everything.

Very Respectfully,


----------



## debitdude (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi tokenmaster can I get the link to esys launcher pro. I am new here and never done any coding. I have read and watched your videos, but am sure I will have questions. Here is the first. Do i need a token to install this software, and do i need the pzsdatata too. Thanks for your help.


----------



## scostuart (May 12, 2015)

Tokenmaster,

Thanks for all your hard work. I've watched your how to video and are new to coding. 
I'd greatly appreciate the link for E-sys Laucher pro to begin on my 2014 F31.


----------



## dztman (Jun 30, 2015)

Hi TokenMaster,

Can I have the newest version download link too?


----------



## marklee (Jul 31, 2015)

Hello TokenMaster,

Please send me links for the software needed to get started with coding (E-Sys, psdzdata).

Thank you.
Mark


----------



## marklee (Jul 31, 2015)

Hello TokenMaster,

Please send me links for the software needed to get started with coding (E-Sys, psdzdata).

Thank you.
Mark


----------



## diman64 (Aug 8, 2015)

*E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.0 Build 43*

Hi friend,
Can I have the link for latest E-sys & token & pszdata and installing procedure ?

thank in advance!!!!


----------



## fhinfo (Dec 7, 2011)

Hello TokenMaster!

Can I have the link for latest E-Sys Launcher PRO?

Thank you in advance!!!!!!


----------



## ABK (Aug 12, 2015)

Hello TokenMaster,

Please send me links for the software needed to get started with coding (E-Sys, psdzdata).

Thank you.


----------



## ABK (Aug 12, 2015)

Hello TokenMaster,

Please send me links for the software needed to get started with coding (E-Sys, psdzdata).

Thank you.


----------



## mdejongh (Feb 27, 2013)

Hello TokenMaster!

Can I additionally have the link for latest E-Sys Launcher PRO?
M thanks


----------



## mdejongh (Feb 27, 2013)

Hello TokenMaster!

Can I additionally have the link for latest E-Sys Launcher PRO?
M thanks


----------



## blazth (Aug 14, 2015)

Hello!

Can I have the links for this powerful tool too? 

Much appreciated! Thanks!!


----------



## NonamePL (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi
I want buy from you Esys Launcher PRO because i have problem with trimmed files 

Regards waiting for PM


----------



## NonamePL (Aug 17, 2015)

Edit: to cancel this post


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

*Compatibility Problems*

Hi,

First offd, my compliments to TokenMaster for developing and maintaining a superb set of tools that all of us can use to personalize our BMWs

I have been using E-Sys and E-Sys Launcher Pro for some time. I had them installed on ancient notebook that took FOREVER to fire up and ran Windows XP. I finally got a new notebook that is currently running Windows 8.1 and Kaspersky anti-virus software. Well, I loaded up both E-Sys and E-Sys Launcher Pro, along with PsZdData onto it, but E-Sys Launcher Pro did not work properly, mainly failing to map the CAFD functions into TokenMaster's structure that explains them (like before CAFD files were truncated). I tried unistalling and re-installing and TokenMaster was most helpful.

It turns out that *when I unistalled the Kaspersky software and installed another anti-virus program* (WebRoot), E-Sys Launcher Pro works fine!

I pass that along so others don't have the same problem
Hope that helps!


----------



## ken05 (May 7, 2015)

+1


----------



## Mateos (Aug 21, 2013)

Token,

Could you please pm/send me a link for e-sys launcher pro. Thank you for everything.

Very Respectfully,


----------



## melvinoz (Aug 4, 2014)

Does the E-Sys launcher Premium needs a new PsdzData and a OLD Psdzdata for mapping? Or can i just use only the newest PsdzData 56.3?


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi,
I have been using E-Sys Launcher Pro for some time. TokenMaster has developed a means to map the listing of explanations & functions to the newer "trimmed" CAFD files. For this reason, you only need one PsdZData set, which you can obtain by requesting ShawnSheridan on another thread

Hope that helps!


----------



## melvinoz (Aug 4, 2014)

Ok thanks for your reply! I don't understand how the E-Sys Launcher Premium does know all the names of the cafd files for all cars without an old set of psdzdata?

One question, I want to code 2 cars tomorrow. Is it possible to do this with premium launcher and just change date 2 times?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

melvinoz said:


> Does the E-Sys launcher Premium needs a new PsdzData and a OLD Psdzdata for mapping? Or can i just use only the newest PsdzData 56.3?


Just need the newest.


----------



## burgr86 (Feb 9, 2014)

Tokenmaster

Could you please pm/send me a link for e-sys launcher pro. I'm pulling my hair out with these trimmed files. Thanks.


----------



## burgr86 (Feb 9, 2014)

Tokenmaster

Could you please pm/send me a link for e-sys launcher pro. I'm pulling my hair out with these trimmed files. Thanks.


----------



## ivladhar (Sep 6, 2013)

Tokenmaster Could you please pm/send me a link for e-sys launcher pro.


----------



## nicknrmn9 (Sep 13, 2014)

I too would love a link to Launcher Pro, on my 2/15 Build F30 I've got trimmed CAFD's 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

nicknrmn9 said:


> I too would love a link to Launcher Pro, on my 2/15 Build F30 I've got trimmed CAFD's
> 
> Thank you in advance!


No need Pro version to read trimmed file premium version is nice for that


----------



## a22752757 (Sep 17, 2015)

hi tokenmaster. can you send me link of E-Sys Launcher PRO thanks!!


----------



## mougwai (Mar 22, 2013)

Tokenmaster Could you please pm/send me a link for e-sys launcher pro.


----------



## IonutZ (Feb 8, 2013)

hey TokenMaster, I would really appreciate a copy of your software, thank you very much!


----------



## carve1 (Sep 27, 2015)

*E-sys*

Hi Tokenmaster

is it possible to send my thel link to e-sys launcher pro

dankeschön. thx


----------



## alocksley (May 16, 2015)

Tokenmaster,

could you please send me the link to e-sys launcher PRO

thanks.


----------



## alocksley (May 16, 2015)

Tokenmaster,

could you please send me the link to e-sys launcher PRO

thanks.


----------



## Multivan (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi TokenMaster
Tokenmaster Could you please pm/send me a link for e-sys 3.27.XX and Esys launcher pro
you doing great job! Thank you very much!!!


----------



## KienPC (Sep 28, 2015)

Dear TokenMaster,

Pls. send me the Esys launcher pro.

Thanks so much


----------



## KienPC (Sep 28, 2015)

Dear TokenMaster,

Pls. send me the Esys launcher pro.

Thanks so much


----------



## BMW SLUT (Sep 23, 2015)

Tokenmaster,

could you please send me the link to e-sys launcher PRO

thanks.


----------



## ontheflow (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi Tokenmaster,

could you please send me the link to e-sys launcher PRO

thanks a lot

Flow


----------



## MachOne (Apr 6, 2015)

Tokenmaster Could you please pm/send me a link for e-sys launcher pro.


----------



## 2009f01 (Jul 31, 2015)

*Hi TokenMaster*

Could you please send me the link to esys launcher pro download.

Thank you kindly


----------



## kfc2 (Sep 3, 2015)

Can someone please let me know where I can get the link to download the e-sys launcher?

Thanks


----------



## fuzzball03 (Oct 4, 2015)

Would appreciate links for e-sys and launcher.

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## Normski-FOAD (Oct 8, 2015)

As above, would very much appreciate links for the software.

Amazing work!


----------



## dimon68 (May 24, 2013)

Could you please pm/send me a link for e-sys launcher pro


----------



## uproden (Oct 9, 2015)

*E-Sys*

Could you please pm/send me a link for e-sys launcher pro


----------



## GDMERC (May 13, 2013)

Could you please pm/send me a link for e-sys launcher pro


----------



## robmwi3 (Dec 31, 2014)

*E-sys launcher*

can i get the link to e-sys launcher pro also?
thnx!


----------



## oalleyne (Jan 15, 2015)

*E-Sys Launcher*

Hey Tokenmaster can you please PM the link to the latest launcher?


----------



## BMW120 (May 10, 2014)

*E-Sys Launcher*

Hey Tokenmaster,
can I get the link to e-sys launcher premium?
Regards


----------



## bmwguy11 (Aug 31, 2011)

When I was doing the initial setup/install, I accidentally closed the esys premium launcher, and it defaulted to series F999. Is there any way to change it now instead of waiting 3 days?


----------



## tapakj (Oct 16, 2015)

Hello Tokenmaster,
Could I get the link to e-sys launcher premium?
Thank you in advance
Regards


----------



## potti (Apr 8, 2014)

please send me the link E-Sys Launcher PRO . 
the old launcher i use great work 
thanks


----------



## hernandiaz11 (Dec 1, 2014)

Can you send me the link as well for Esys Launcher Pro please?:thumbup:


----------



## hakim_radzuan (Sep 22, 2015)

Could you please pm/send me a link for e-sys launcher pro


----------



## cataha (Sep 19, 2010)

Please pm/send me the link for new Launcher PRO 2.4.3 OR Launcher Premium 2.4.3
Thanks


----------



## cataha (Sep 19, 2010)

something went bad double post, sorry


----------



## Xzone (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi, 
Please pm/send me the link for new Launcher.
Thanks

Kind regards


----------



## Psycho1982 (Oct 23, 2015)

Where can i become The Launcher Pro?

I cant code with Launcher Premium i only see ......


----------



## ALEX ZHUANG (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi TokenMaster

Can you, please, send me the link for your Esys Launcher Pro ?


----------



## uberspeed (May 29, 2013)

Greetings, thank you for all your work. May I please have links to the software(s)? 
TIA


----------



## uberspeed (May 29, 2013)

Greetings, thank you for all your work. May I please have links to the software(s)? 
TIA


----------



## vzinic (May 18, 2012)

Tokenmaster Could you please pm/send me a link for e-sys launcher pro.


----------



## 630R6 (Oct 11, 2015)

Hi, Master of Tokens! 

Could you please send me the link to the launcher pro!?

Thank you!

Regards,
630R6


----------



## thehin (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi Tokenmaster,

I was wondering if you could send me all the relevant documentation and software needed to code a 2016 M6 (F13). I currently have an ENET cable.

Best!


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

bimmerSeng said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I am not so sure if anyone else encountered this problem, this is my first install/run of the E-Sys Launcher pro, here are the spec's and environment currently running:
> 
> ...


Uncheck "Advanced Optimization". Some systems are just not compatible with this settings turned on.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

wuli1062 said:


> Good morning to everyone as I installed Esys Launcer Pro and sent mail to TokenMaster but I have not yet received the access code for Italy.
> How can I do?
> Thank you


Let me know if you still haven't receive it or have not heard from me. Lots of emails end up in my junk mailbox and I usually don't check it.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

*E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.5.0 Build 103*

*UPDATE: 12/24/2015 - E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.5.0 Build 103*
- Fixed TAL-Editor error on E-Sys 3.24.x
- Enhanced Cheat codes

 Added Series option at the CAFD or code level
 Added Author attribute which can be used as a filter
 Added comment attribute at the function level.
- Enhanced PSdZData mapping algorithm
- PSdZData mapping compatibility is now at V56.5. Some CAFDs are at V57.0
- JRE x64 support. It's now possible to use > 1.8GB RAM. I tested 3.27 and is stable at 4GB. See E-Sys Launcher.pdf for instructions on using 64-bit JRE

NOTE: Please do not request info from me in this forum as per rule. Thanks.


----------



## Terabyte (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello

Please can you send me Launcher Pro?

Thank you


----------



## tukan (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi Tokenmaster. Can you reply for email?? Im waiting 2 weeks for activation code from you.
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TokenMaster said:


> *UPDATE: 12/24/2015 - E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.5.0 Build 103*
> ...
> - JRE x64 support. It's now possible to use > 1.8GB RAM. I tested 3.27 and is stable at 4GB. See E-Sys Launcher.pdf for instructions on using 64-bit JRE
> ...


:thumbup:

Where is the .pdf file? It is not in the same download directory.

Was NCD CAFD Tool also updated? Version is still 3.6, but file date is 12/24.


----------



## mugi1 (Dec 24, 2015)

*e-sys*

Hello

Please can you send me Launcher Pro?

Thank you very much:rofl:


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Where is the .pdf file? It is not in the same download directory.
> 
> Was NCD CAFD Tool also updated? Version is still 3.6, but file date is 12/24.


It's part of the installed files. Anyway, here is the excerpt from it:

==========
*Using E-Sys with JRE 64-bit*
NOTE: The following section is experimental and not recommended for general use. Use at your own risks.

E-Sys comes with its own 32bit Java Runtime Environment (JRE) and since it's 32bit, maximum memory that can be allocated is 2GB. The runtime uses about 200MB, leaving about 1.8GB usable memory for the application. This free memory must be contiguous, however, before it can be use by JVM. So, just because you have 16GB of RAM, doesn't mean you can allocate full 1.8GB to E-Sys. This is also the reason why sometimes, it works with 1GB+, other times, you can only allocate 512MB.

Enter 64bit JRE. 64bit JRE appears to not have the limitation of 32bit JRE in that I can consistently allocate 4GB of RAM every single time. I only tested with E-Sys 3.27 since I can only find JRE 7 x64. E-Sys 3.24 needs JRE 6. Here are the steps:
1)	Download JRE 7 x64 from here: https://mega.nz/#!DN813aCD!B5bLE8yC2RuGRGUfI-yioO8FG5qZUIu5QHunyKEPjFw or from Oracle if you have an account
2)	Install this on your machine.
3)	Delete or relocate the content of the JRE folder under E-Sys (C:\EC-Apps\ESG\E-Sys 3.26.1\jre)
4)	Copy the contents of the JRE you installed into E-Sys JRE (from C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.8.0_60 to C:\EC-Apps\ESG\E-Sys 3.26.1\jre)
5)	Run E-Sys Launcher and configure memory as you see fit. 
==========

As for NCD/CAFD Tool, the code wasn't updated. I just had to obfuscate it using a new method. It will be updated in the coming days to align with Launchers.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok. Thanks.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

BTW, both 3.26 and 3.27 uses JRE 7, so you can't use the latest JRE 8 with it. Oracle now requires an account when downloading older versions from their site.

Haven't tested 3.24 as it uses JRE 6, which I don't have, so can't test it.


----------



## mrwilby (Jan 1, 2010)

Could you please share me details of the pro version of your launcher tool? I somehow misinterpreted the instructions on the Premium and now I cannot change my car type for a few days. 

Wondered if the Pro version would solve this.

thanks


----------



## yuyuyuyu (Feb 21, 2015)

Can someone please share the latest pro version? Thanks!


----------



## eobh1987 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi TokenMaster,

Can you please send me a link for the E-Sys launcher Pro for E-sys V3.27.1 ?

Many thanks.


----------



## arpmo (Dec 16, 2015)

Hello Tokenmaster,
Thank you for all the support you are doing for the community. I have recently started my coding adventure and have added a few things to my car, however now my friends all want me to do their cars. Can you please send me the link to the E-Sys Launcher Pro so I may help them out. Thanks


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Please let me reiterate that there are certain things this forum doesn't allow discussing and I am unwilling to test the patience of any moderators, hence the reason why I'm not replying to any requests. There are other ways to contact me and I urge you to check out Premium first.


----------



## reewerd (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi.

Send me please link to LauncherPRO

very very thanks for you


----------



## leejason11 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi! thank you Tokenmaster,

could you please send me the link to e-sys launcher PRO

thanks.


----------



## floxx (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi TokenMaster,

could you please send me the link to e-sys launcher PRO

Many thanks.


----------



## floxx (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi TokenMaster,

could you please send me the link to e-sys launcher PRO

Many thanks.


----------



## ken05 (May 7, 2015)

Please send me the updated software 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Bajzon (Feb 8, 2016)

Could you please PM for updated version.

Thank you


----------



## mikejtd (Oct 26, 2015)

???TokenMaster has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.???


----------



## bagspacked (Jan 11, 2016)

mikejtd said:


> ???TokenMaster has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.???


I'm having the same issue, could someone PM me a link to the PRO download? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bagspacked said:


> I'm having the same issue, could someone PM me a link to the PRO download? Thanks


Pro version is always here:

https://mega.co.nz/#F!7cNQXTpB!wY2kYWqmCbGk2BhW-SnZHQ

But you will need Activation Code from TokenMaster.


----------



## superkrups20056 (Mar 9, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Pro version is always here:
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#F!7cNQXTpB!wY2kYWqmCbGk2BhW-SnZHQ
> 
> But you will need Activation Code from TokenMaster.


He's been away from his email for a while. Any idea when he's returning?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

superkrups20056 said:


> He's been away from his email for a while. Any idea when he's returning?


No. I got an Auto Reply email a few days ago from him that just said he was travelling and will have very limited access to email. No duration was given.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm all caught up to my emails as of today and everyone who asked for info or activation codes already received a reply, unless, your email was flagged as spam by Gmail. As a personal policy, I don't reply to any emails in my spambox, I don't even check it, so don't use sketchy anonymizers. You can use iCloud/me.com, or any of the web mail providers, if you don't want to use your personal email addresses.


----------



## nandogalveso (Mar 19, 2016)

Please send me the download link for the E-Sys Launcher 2.5.3 Por Version.
Thanks you


----------



## Smithie (Feb 11, 2016)

*Esys pro*

Hi all,

Could someone pm a link to Esys PRO?

I have trimmed cafd's that I can't access.

Thanks 
Smithie


----------



## koch92 (Jan 30, 2015)

*E Sys*

Hi, can you please send me the E SYS files? Much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Smithie (Feb 11, 2016)

Smithie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Could someone pm a link to Esys PRO?
> 
> ...


Hi all anyone able to send this to me ?? Thanks


----------



## JamRWS6 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi, can i please get a download link to the latest launcher? Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## Black-pander (Mar 20, 2016)

I need also the link. Thank you so much!


----------



## x5japan (Feb 4, 2013)

*he was travelling again?*

I want to do activation.(e-sys luncher pro)

I sented e-mail twice.But I cann't receve e-mail?

He was travelling again?


----------



## TheHouseWins (Mar 23, 2016)

TokenMaster said:


> You don't have PSdZdata installed or E-Sys is not configured to use your PSdZdata. Configure this and you should be good to go.
> You have a PIN, otherwise, you won't have a token and the Launcher will not launch without token and PIN. *If you forgot your PIN, delete your token and generate a new one with a new PIN*.


How do I change my pin? It asks for one when I go to FDL.

thank you


----------



## x5japan (Feb 4, 2013)

*I could make a contact with him.*

I could make a contact with him.

Thank you for Tokenmaster.



x5japan said:


> I want to do activation.(e-sys luncher pro)
> 
> I sented e-mail twice.But I cann't receve e-mail?
> 
> He was travelling again?


----------



## pyroboy024 (Mar 1, 2016)

I am having an issue with e-sys launcher premium, it was working before but now when i launch it it runs but does not open e-sys... i can open e-sys outside of the launcher but thats about it the tool is not working i have tried uninstalling java JRE and the e-sys launcher premium but still nothing is working...

ESysLauncherPremium_2.5.3_Build_108

I ran the debug and this came up... any ideas?
Unhandled exception at 0x000007FEF3C3215B (Aspnet_perf.dll) in ESysLauncher.exe: 0xC0000005: Access violation writing location 0x0000000000000000.


----------



## pyroboy024 (Mar 1, 2016)

Issue resolved had to uninstall asp.net


----------



## sdreisei (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi shawn. 
Can you send me the newest psdz data lite for f-series coding? 

Thanks!


----------



## atejedav (Nov 27, 2016)

Great work and effort Man.
Thanks a lot fo working and making some real usefull for BMW owners.

is there any chance or way that I can get the E-sys Launcher for testing and /or code some features on my BMW Mini cooper S F56?
don´t mind if it is a previous version 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

matteis said:


> Is it possible installing launcher 2.6.2 (premium) or 2.6.3 (Pro) on Win XP? I'm getting windows installer error.


For the latest Launchers, you need newest .NET framework. I recommend using Windows 7-10.


----------



## matteis (Jun 9, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> For the latest Launchers, you need newest .NET framework. I recommend using Windows 7-10.


Thank you a lot


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

TokenMaster said:


> MIN states it is used to reengage VIM after it has been deactivated. There are tons of usable bits between MIN and MAX, just wondering if we're barking the wrong tree.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

I love them geek jokes. Sometimes, I feel embarrassed that I get it, but can't help it 

Any other idea how to get VIM? Should we try 128 kph and leave IONISATOR and UNBELEGT at the upper address?


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

- dp -


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

TokenMaster said:


> I love them geek jokes. Sometimes, I feel embarrassed that I get it, but can't help it
> 
> Any other idea how to get VIM? Should we try 128 kph and leave IONISATOR and UNBELEGT at the upper address?


Or maybe we can shift both to 00000001b and 00000010b and set the mask of VIM MAX as 11111100b, but it seems still not logical since the latest 2 bit been occupied by IONISATOR and UNBELEGT already.
Another thing I think worth to try is completely remove IONISATOR and UNBELEGT and set the VIM MAX bit mask to 11111111b
But it might brick the EVO box since we all not certain what might happen if we do so.


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

BTW, My friend had bought the remote VIM coding service , We tried to figure out how it were been done, one thing for sure, it was not through FDL coding, because the VIM remain working even after we VO coded the whole car, it must be done by other trick, such as some tool32 command to ask ICM not to send speed information to HU, but it is not so easy to know how this were achieved unless we understand the exact format of the associated tool32 command...


----------



## icuc (Dec 31, 2011)

jackylooo said:


> BTW, My friend had bought the remote VIM coding service , We tried to figure out how it were been done, one thing for sure, it was not through FDL coding, because the VIM remain working even after we VO coded the whole car, it must be done by other trick, such as some tool32 command to ask ICM not to send speed information to HU, but it is not so easy to know how this were achieved unless we understand the exact format of the associated tool32 command...


Do you know how it was done remotely? Is it just USB or Disc to activate the VIM?


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

It was done through info32 tunnel hence no way to know what tool32 commands been issued from remote..


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

BTW, they only charge 100-150 USD for the service, not so expensive, but I am more eager to know how it were been done rather than just have the VIM on my EVO box, I don't really watch video while driving anyway....


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jackylooo said:


> It was done through info32 tunnel hence no way to know what tool32 commands been issued from remote..


But you know for sure it was accomplished via Tool32 job?


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

That's my logical guess, as mentioned, the VIM remain working even after we VO coded the whole car, and during their activity, We did not see any flash activity happened on any ECU, and info32 server is the first thing been activated in the local computer, that's why I think it must be done through Tool32...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jackylooo said:


> That's my logical guess, as mentioned, the VIM remain working even after we VO coded the whole car, and during their activity, We did not see any flash activity happened on any ECU, and info32 server is the first thing been activated in the local computer, that's why I think it must be done through Tool32...


We see this being done on YouTube by just by writing .ncd file to NBT2 (which must have modified Bit Mask), so for all you know, this can be same method. There is no reason to think it is Tool32 job.


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

I had watched that YouTube too, so in the beginning we thought it must be hiding in some FDL code, but can't explain why VIM remain working even after we VO coded the whole car though....at least in our case, it were not done by FDL...


----------



## icuc (Dec 31, 2011)

jackylooo said:


> I had watched that YouTube too, so in the beginning we thought it must be hiding in some FDL code, but can't explain why VIM remain working even after we VO coded the whole car though....at least in our case, it were not done by FDL...


Just share the NCD file and TokenMaster can figure it out quick.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

TokenMaster said:


> I love them geek jokes. Sometimes, I feel embarrassed that I get it, but can't help it
> 
> Any other idea how to get VIM? Should we try 128 kph and leave IONISATOR and UNBELEGT at the upper address?


Me too, except the embarrassed part. Not sure exactly how it is done. I just know it must be possible by modifying NCD, unless youtube video is a trick.


----------



## bravosierra (Jan 4, 2014)

Could someone write a short summary on how to activate VIM on NBT Evo (ID5)?
Or is there a guide available somewhere?
esys Launcher Pro is required, right?

Thanks for your help, guys!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bravosierra said:


> Could someone write a short summary on how to activate VIM on NBT Evo (ID5)?
> Or is there a guide available somewhere?
> esys Launcher Pro is required, right?
> 
> Thanks for your help, guys!


No. If you read what is going on here, you would know that despite our efforts to use a larger Bit Mask, it is still not working. For now, no known solution.


----------



## bravosierra (Jan 4, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> No. If you read what is going on here, you would know that despite our efforts to use a larger Bit Mask, it is still not working. For now, no known solution.


Sorry, damn, I got this wrong 
I'll have to read again carefully, when I read the first time, I understood, that injecting the modified cafd and then changing the value for VIM would be working.
I apologize.

But I still don't understand, why some people are able to do it and how they get the job done.

EDIT: After reading everythng again carefully, I get the point. I'm looking forward to you guys finding the solution. You are a great help for the whole community and your efforts are highly appreciated.


----------



## sunday orie (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi guys thanks for this thread . Could you also please send me a link to the flawless launcher as I also having the same issue when I try to edit FA with version 3.28.1 using the premium launcher. I tried installing the pro version but it says token not right so I am not sure what to do to handle this issue. Any useful links will be appreciated


----------



## robmwi3 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Esys Link request*

Can I get the links to the Esys launcher?
Thanks!!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

sunday orie said:


> Hi guys thanks for this thread . Could you also please send me a link to the flawless launcher as I also having the same issue when I try to edit FA with version 3.28.1 using the premium launcher. I tried installing the pro version but it says token not right so I am not sure what to do to handle this issue. Any useful links will be appreciated





robmwi3 said:


> Can I get the links to the Esys launcher?
> Thanks!!


Links are throughout thread and never change. Premium and Pro tokens are not interchangeable; the ladder can only be acquired directly from developer.


----------



## sunday orie (Mar 7, 2012)

Just wondering what may be causing the FA edit function not to work. If it can be solved without having to change launcher from premium to pro I think that would be ideal. Is there a specific setting that may be responsible for affecting the FA editor and if so I would be glad to reset mine. I tried a fresh install but still get the same result. Any suggestions will be highly appreciated.


----------



## foreverbmw (Jan 25, 2016)

Hello guys.Same here. I have the latest esys and Pro Launcher and if i try to edit FA i get error. Did not have thia problem until update ing the Launcher and esys.
I ll apreciate if someone gives me a hint.
I wish you all a wonderful New Year


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

sunday orie said:


> Just wondering what may be causing the FA edit function not to work. If it can be solved without having to change launcher from premium to pro I think that would be ideal. Is there a specific setting that may be responsible for affecting the FA editor and if so I would be glad to reset mine. I tried a fresh install but still get the same result. Any suggestions will be highly appreciated.





foreverbmw said:


> Hello guys.Same here. I have the latest esys and Pro Launcher and if i try to edit FA i get error. Did not have thia problem until update ing the Launcher and esys.
> I ll apreciate if someone gives me a hint.
> I wish you all a wonderful New Year


Not an issue with latest Launcher or if you use E-sys 3.27.1. Only problem with 2.6.0 and 3.28.1.


----------



## Tony83 (Jul 26, 2015)

Is there the possibility to set the software to work at 800x600 resolution? My Asus EEE PC works only at that resolution thanks

Inviato dal mio GT-I9195 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Tony83 said:


> Is there the possibility to set the software to work at 800x600 resolution? My Asus EEE PC works only at that resolution thanks
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-I9195 utilizzando Tapatalk


Software works on any resolution, including UHD. Only requirement is Windows 7-10, due to needed .NET Framework.


----------



## kosobuckit (Jan 4, 2017)

*Esys Link request*

Can I get the links to the Esys launcher?
Thanks!!


----------



## erentol (Jan 4, 2017)

I would like to get E-Sys Launcher PRO full. Can someone help me please? Thank you in advance.


----------



## 332701 (Sep 7, 2012)

Would also be interested in the latest Launcher. Thank you in advance


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

kosobuckit said:


> Can I get the links to the Esys launcher?
> Thanks!!





erentol said:


> I would like to get E-Sys Launcher PRO full. Can someone help me please? Thank you in advance.





332701 said:


> Would also be interested in the latest Launcher. Thank you in advance


See post #412. Only Tokenmaster can provide activation code and Pro EST token; email directly (f[email protected]mail.com)


----------



## MeMpHiSj (Jun 27, 2014)

hy guys, tokenmaster didn't answer on emails last weeks, any1 know whats with him?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

MeMpHiSj said:


> hy guys, tokenmaster didn't answer on emails last weeks, any1 know whats with him?


 Especially with new releases, he gets many email requests. Tokenmaster will get to them when he has time.


----------



## smiler (Jan 16, 2017)

I am also waiting for his response to my key request. I very very very very very very hope to get it.
I do not know how at your dealers, friends, but our (Russians) dealers encoding one function for 90$-100$ each.
Yes, one hundred dollars each. If I want to encode ~20 functions, I must pay something about 2000$.
Sorry, dear BMW, I love you, but It`s too much ))
There is an option to seek help from not official professionals, but we are not worse than they


----------



## smiler (Jan 16, 2017)

double post


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

smiler said:


> I am also waiting for his response to my key request. I very very very very very very hope to get it.
> I do not know how at your dealers, friends, but our (Russians) dealers encoding one function for 90$-100$ each.
> Yes, one hundred dollars each. If I want to encode ~20 functions, I must pay something about 2000$.
> Sorry, dear BMW, I love you, but It`s too much ))
> There is an option to seek help from not official professionals, but we are not worse than they


With that kind of extortion, I would be extra motivated to learn how to use E-sys myself (if I did not already).


----------



## smiler (Jan 16, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> With that kind of extortion, I would be extra motivated to learn how to use E-sys myself (if I did not already).


Dear friend, due to all economic sanctions, we will be mechanics, electricians and programmers 80 LVL soon ))


----------



## MeMpHiSj (Jun 27, 2014)

smiler said:


> I am also waiting for his response to my key request. I very very very very very very hope to get it.
> I do not know how at your dealers, friends, but our (Russians) dealers encoding one function for 90$-100$ each.
> Yes, one hundred dollars each. If I want to encode ~20 functions, I must pay something about 2000$.
> Sorry, dear BMW, I love you, but It`s too much ))
> There is an option to seek help from not official professionals, but we are not worse than they


 lol, too greedy coders) from what city you are? also u can try to use bmwaicoder for some easy codings))


----------



## smiler (Jan 16, 2017)

MeMpHiSj said:


> lol, too greedy coders) from what city you are? also u can try to use bmwaicoder for some easy codings))


Krasnodar ^_^


----------



## torcar (May 15, 2014)

No Third party security. (Microsoft defender is active)
Tried both .Net 4.5.2 and the latest version 4.6.2
E-sys writes no logs under \Data\Logs

I can run E-sys directly without problems.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

torcar said:


> No Third party security. (Microsoft defender is active)
> Tried both .Net 4.5.2 and the latest version 4.6.2
> E-sys writes no logs under \Data\Logs
> 
> I can run E-sys directly without problems.


Have you tried using different memory settings?


----------



## torcar (May 15, 2014)

Yes, tried all memory settings with same result.

(Computer: i5, 12GB ram)


----------



## roll34 (Feb 8, 2017)

I sent an email from [email protected] - whichever you see first, this post or that email, would you please send a token for PRO or Premium?

Many thanks for your hard work!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

roll34 said:


> I sent an email from [email protected] - whichever you see first, this post or that email, would you please send a token for PRO or Premium?
> 
> Many thanks for your hard work!


Tokenmaster does not monitor threads. He will only usually respond to emails.


----------



## torcar (May 15, 2014)

torcar said:


> Yes, tried all memory settings with same result.
> 
> (Computer: i5, 12GB ram)


Got it working by reinstalling the computer to Win10 Pro. After this fresh install the launcher worked as intended.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

torcar said:


> Got it working by reinstalling the computer to Win10 Pro. After this fresh install the launcher worked as intended.


:thumbup:


----------



## alex1299 (May 16, 2015)

have the same problem with the network icon. Launcher 2.6.2.124, Windows 7 64bit.


----------



## k3k (Mar 4, 2017)

Hello everybody, 

I have installed the E-Sys Launcher Premium V2.4.3.85 because I didn't find a new one to download.
Can I have please the activation code or a link to download a new version?
The request code is CSBC6249FC51294230

Thanks in advance


----------



## k3k (Mar 4, 2017)

Hello everybody, 

I have installed the E-Sys Launcher Premium V2.4.3.85 because I didn't find a new one to download.
Can I have please the activation code or a link to download a new version?
The request code is CSBC6249FC51294230

Thanks in advance


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

k3k said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I have installed the E-Sys Launcher Premium V2.4.3.85 because I didn't find a new one to download.
> Can I have please the activation code or a link to download a new version?
> ...


Developer links never changed, so you should have latest if you went through official channels. Only Tokenmaster can provide code, if needed, by email.


----------



## k3k (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi Almaretto,

Thanks for your reply. 
I've look in the official site but I didn't find the link to download the new version. 
Can you please mail me a link? 
I've send a request email to Tokenmaster...


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

k3k said:


> Hi Almaretto,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> I've look in the official site but I didn't find the link to download the new version.
> ...


All links are in Coding Made Easy thread.


----------



## k3k (Mar 4, 2017)

Thanks!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

k3k said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I have installed the E-Sys Launcher Premium V2.4.3.85 because I didn't find a new one to download.
> Can I have please the activation code or a link to download a new version?
> ...


ONLY TokenMaster can provide Activation Codes, which is why program window with Request Code has built in function to send him an email.

And the links for launcher never change. The latest are always here:

E-Sys Launcher Premium:

https://mega.co.nz/#F!PV9lxa4J!wvP4wFcYZVF84JBfc__lAw

E-Sys Launcher Pro:

https://mega.co.nz/#F!7cNQXTpB!wY2kYWqmCbGk2BhW-SnZHQ


----------



## daMANiack (Nov 22, 2006)

shawnsheridan said:


> ONLY TokenMaster can provide Activation Codes, which is why program window with Request Code has built in function to send him an email.
> 
> And the links for launcher never change. The latest are always here:
> 
> ...


Hi,

I've done extensive coding to my X4 F26 and love the results, will be picking up my wife's new X1 F48 next week and would love to purchase E-Sys Launcher Pro so I don't have to request new token and wait for 48 hours when changing BMW's.

How can I purchase E-Sys Launcher Pro or get an activation code, TokenMaster hasn't replied to any of my requests.

Cheerz


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

daMANiack said:


> ...How can I purchase E-Sys Launcher Pro or get an activation code, TokenMaster hasn't replied to any of my requests.
> 
> Cheerz


Keep emailing TokenMaster. There is no way to get it other than from him.


----------



## Serg_tm (Jan 27, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> ONLY TokenMaster can provide Activation Codes, which is why program window with Request Code has built in function to send him an email.
> 
> And the links for launcher never change. The latest are always here:
> 
> ...


Links not working :dunno:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Serg_tm said:


> Links not working :dunno:


The links work perfectly fine if you click them from within the post, and not try and load them from your email notification or copy and paste them into your browser.


----------



## Serg_tm (Jan 27, 2016)

Sorry, links working!
problem in Chrome browser, need to erase cookies and log out from mega.nz
Thank you!


----------



## Ghosty91 (May 29, 2015)

Hello guys,

if tokenmaster need help with email support, programming or generate Activation codes i can help. its a big community so its hard for 1 person.

Greats


----------



## swntr (Jan 15, 2014)

TM still not back?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

swntr said:


> TM still not back?


Correct.


----------



## Mads2340 (Jun 20, 2017)

*Activation Code*

Hello Tokenmaster
I downloaded the Esys Launcher premium v2.7.1.135, it is requesting an activation code, my request code is CS67B590272BF1F564. Is it possible to pm the activation code 
Best regards


----------



## Mads2340 (Jun 20, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> Correct.


In that case is there any way i can get an activation code or should i try to download an older version
Regards


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Mads2340 said:


> Hello Tokenmaster
> I downloaded the Esys Launcher premium v2.7.1.135, it is requesting an activation code, my request code is CS67B590272BF1F564. Is it possible to pm the activation code
> Best regards


Tokenmaster will neither respond to PM's or message board posts. Only way to get activation code is via email.


----------



## Mads2340 (Jun 20, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> Tokenmaster will neither respond to PM's or message board posts. Only way to get activation code is via email.


Thanks


----------



## nigelk (Jun 28, 2016)

Whats the expected response time to emails, because i'm not getting a response ?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

nigelk said:


> Whats the expected response time to emails, because i'm not getting a response ?


Quick when available. But, Tokenmaster has been away for an extended period, so no timeline. He will respond in order received upon return.


----------



## yippy (Jun 25, 2017)

Hello,

I'm new in this forum.
Please, where ca I by this Software from Tokenmaster.
I think the PRO Version.

Hope, this is the right thread!?

With the best Yippy


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

yippy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new in this forum.
> Please, where ca I by this Software from Tokenmaster.
> ...


If you wish to use Pro Version, you must send email directly to developer. Though, he has been away an extended period so you may be waiting awhile for a response.


----------



## yippy (Jun 25, 2017)

Ok, thx 

A little question:
I've seen in a Video, that there is a password for esys important and necessary. Where can I find this, pls?


----------



## yippy (Jun 25, 2017)

Ok, thx 

A little question:
I've seen in a Video, that there is a password for esys important and necessary. Where can I find this, pls?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

yippy said:


> Ok, thx
> 
> A little question:
> I've seen in a Video, that there is a password for esys important and necessary. Where can I find this, pls?


E-sys does not have a password. Your token has a PIN. For premium, you create your own with interface. For Pro, you send to Tokenmaster to create Pro EST Token.


----------



## yippy (Jun 25, 2017)

I've here a version 3.28.1 (build 46869) PSDZ 5.02.00.
Is here dito a token necessary?
Where can I see which version is installed? PRO or PREMIUM?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

yippy said:


> I've here a version 3.28.1 (build 46869) PSDZ 5.02.00.
> Is here dito a token necessary?
> Where can I see which version is installed? PRO or PREMIUM?


Token is necessary in all versions of E-Sys for FDL Coding.

You should easily know if you have E-Sys Launcher PREMIUM or PRO installed by name of ionstaller, ESysLauncherPremiumSetup_x.x.x_Build_xxx.msi or ESysLauncherPROSetup_x.x.x_Build_xxx.msi.


----------



## Amukelani01 (Jun 27, 2017)

*E-sys 3.26.1*

Can you kindly send me the download link for E-Sys 3.26.1 Software with all the files needed to start coding. I have an F33 435i covertible. thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Amukelani01 said:


> Can you kindly send me the download link for E-Sys 3.26.1 Software with all the files needed to start coding. I have an F33 435i covertible. thank you


PM sent.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

yippy said:


> I've here a version 3.28.1 (build 46869) PSDZ 5.02.00.
> Is here dito a token necessary?
> Where can I see which version is installed? PRO or PREMIUM?


Think You Need a Software Token? Maybe Not...

Premium = You have to select chassis in configuration
Pro = You do not.


----------



## accloginsell (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi,

can someone please send me download link for Pro Version?
Thanks
Regards
Nico


----------



## Twointje (Sep 12, 2017)

*Esys Launcher Pro*

Tokenmaster is not answering his e-mails , i already mailed him 2 times no respond..

How can i reach him ??

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Twointje said:


> Tokenmaster is not answering his e-mails , i already mailed him 2 times no respond..
> 
> How can i reach him ??
> 
> Thank you


Unfortunately, all you can do is wait for a reply...


----------



## Ypt (Dec 2, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Unfortunately, all you can do is wait for a reply...


Im doing that more than 6months ago


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ypt said:


> Im doing that more than 6months ago


Well, he has been responding to email during the last 6 months, so maybe you end up in his Spam Folder.


----------



## McQuade (Nov 6, 2016)

I try to update my E-Sys Launcher Pro 2.7.1 Build 148 to 2.9.9 Build 288. My token is valid till 16.05.2019. After removing the old software and installing the new version i always get a window to choose the EST Soft Token. After choosing the previous file for the token comes the next windows. This time i have to enter my PIN. The PIN i entered is correct. After a short time always comes the same error: Invaild Token or EST Not found. 

Any ideas what i can do to solve this problem??


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

McQuade said:


> I try to update my E-Sys Launcher Pro 2.7.1 Build 148 to 2.9.9 Build 288. My token is valid till 16.05.2019. After removing the old software and installing the new version i always get a window to choose the EST Soft Token. After choosing the previous file for the token comes the next windows. This time i have to enter my PIN. The PIN i entered is correct. After a short time always comes the same error: Invaild Token or EST Not found.
> 
> Any ideas what i can do to solve this problem??


Are you using an original or extended token?


----------



## McQuade (Nov 6, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> Are you using an original or extended token?


I use the current fxxtoken.mst file that was created when I installed version 2.71. For this I entered at that time the activation key of TokenMaster. This file I have now specified during the installation. So I think this is an original token??


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

McQuade said:


> I use the current fxxtoken.mst file that was created when I installed version 2.71. For this I entered at that time the activation key of TokenMaster. This file I have now specified during the installation. So I think this is an original token??


Sounds like original token. Email developer.


----------



## alpinaS54 (Mar 2, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Well, he has been responding to email during the last 6 months, so maybe you end up in his Spam Folder.


Hello Shawn,

can you please hit me with PM re: updated links for coding? (latest I have is from you is 03-02-2016 inc. E-Sys v.3.27.1, but since I have G11 on order to replace my F10 I want to update my coding suite and I am kind of lost on my own).

Thank you, bud!
Luke


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alpinaS54 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> can you please hit me with PM re: updated links for coding? (latest I have is from you is 03-02-2016 inc. E-Sys v.3.27.1, but since I have G11 on order to replace my F10 I want to update my coding suite and I am kind of lost on my own).
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## tomaaaa (Oct 2, 2017)

Hi,

I'm new to the BMW world and would like to start the coding experience. (previously VW)

Could I please get the link that never changes for the latest premium laucher ?

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tomaaaa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to the BMW world and would like to start the coding experience. (previously VW)
> 
> ...


E-Sys Launcher Premium
https://mega.co.nz/#F!PV9lxa4J!wvP4wFcYZVF84JBfc__lAw


----------



## tomaaaa (Oct 2, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> E-Sys Launcher Premium
> https://mega.co.nz/#F!PV9lxa4J!wvP4wFcYZVF84JBfc__lAw


Thank you


----------



## VosEST (Oct 4, 2017)

Hi guys i have a C156 error with my esys. Got it from some guy who is selling those cables and esys programs But never got it working properly. Seems to be a 3.24 version but when i want to edit FDL it gives me and error that the EST file is no existing. when i check the path and everything its correct, the file is there but doesnt read it. When i use the FDL editor to view to FDL it says token has expired. Also on these files there is no lancher for the program, maybe thats the issue? Anyone had the same problem sometime? Know how to fix it?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

VosEST said:


> Hi guys i have a C156 error with my esys. Got it from some guy who is selling those cables and esys programs But never got it working properly. Seems to be a 3.24 version but when i want to edit FDL it gives me and error that the EST file is no existing. when i check the path and everything its correct, the file is there but doesnt read it. When i use the FDL editor to view to FDL it says token has expired. Also on these files there is no lancher for the program, maybe thats the issue? Anyone had the same problem sometime? Know how to fix it?


The Fix is to use newer E-Sys 3.27.1, and latest E-Sys Launcher, which includes .EST Token solution.


----------



## VosEST (Oct 4, 2017)

any ide where to get these files and some good guidelines how to install? in my PC im using C and D parts on my disk, dno if the location is important or not, atm ive put esys related stuff onto D cus on the C i have a working version of ISTA-D also with ediabas 7.3 and dont wanna overwrite the files there to make it unusable


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

VosEST said:


> any ide where to get these files and some good guidelines how to install? in my PC im using C and D parts on my disk, dno if the location is important or not, atm ive put esys related stuff onto D cus on the C i have a working version of ISTA-D also with ediabas 7.3 and dont wanna overwrite the files there to make it unusable


PM sent.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Darudis e91 said:


> Can u drop me a link with bmw tools or inpa for F series cars? F30
> Thanks


What does that have to do with Thread Title?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ken05 said:


> can i please get links to latest pzdata file thanks


Thread Subject is "E-Sys Launcher PRO", not PSdZData.

PM sent.


----------



## ken05 (May 7, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Thread Subject is "E-Sys Launcher PRO", not PSdZData.
> 
> PM sent.


thanks got it


----------



## Vanheudong (Dec 20, 2017)

servus,

Where can I find FxxToken.EST Files for ESysLauncherPRO_2.9.15_Build_333 ?
:dunno::dunno::dunno:


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

javod said:


> Only Tokenmaster generate for you Token and activation code


New Launcher 3.x only uses online Activation Code. Correct, only TM can provide access.


----------



## Vanheudong (Dec 20, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> New Launcher 3.x only uses online Activation Code. Correct, only TM can provide access.


thanks Almaretto and Javod we will be ready ..

one more question, currently which version works stable and without errors?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Vanheudong said:


> thanks Almaretto and Javod we will be ready ..
> 
> one more question, currently which version works stable and without errors?


Launcher Pro 3.0.0.45 with E-sys 3.31.0
E-sys Launcher Pro 2.9.15.33 with E-sys 3.27.1


----------



## Vanheudong (Dec 20, 2017)

Hello Almaretto,

Where can I find or support?
E-sys Launcher Pro 3.0.0.45 and E-sys 3.31.0
with FxxToken.est

thank 

Vanheudong


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Vanheudong said:


> Hello Almaretto,
> 
> Where can I find or support?
> E-sys Launcher Pro 3.0.0.45 and E-sys 3.31.0
> ...


From the Developer TokenMaster, and nowhere else.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Vanheudong said:


> Hello Almaretto,
> 
> Where can I find or support?
> E-sys Launcher Pro 3.0.0.45 and E-sys 3.31.0
> ...


Nowhere. Newest Pro Launcher is not available yet and no longer uses tokens. Once released, I will post message and then you must request directly from developer.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

http://tokenmaster.blogspot.com/2017/12/launcher-pro-30-available-this-weekend.html


----------



## Rieger (Jun 21, 2015)

TokenMaster not replay,
I need buy the Pro but don't replay.. :/


----------



## Rieger (Jun 21, 2015)

TokenMaster not replay,
I need buy the Pro but don't replay.. :/


----------



## Rieger (Jun 21, 2015)

More time?? 
I send email in 27/05/2017 and send another in 16/12/2017 and not reply..


----------



## Deneyer (Aug 5, 2017)

Norton removed my esys launcher, so didn't work and had to install again. Install works til i have to give path and pin for token. if i put path C:\EC-Apps\ESG\E-Sys\lib and add pin it says code succesful. I click ok and then the problem starts i get the same page where i have to put path and pin and i cant get any further. Whats the problem cause im getting really frustrated


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Deneyer said:


> Norton removed my esys launcher, so didn't work and had to install again. Install works til i have to give path and pin for token. if i put path C:\EC-Apps\ESG\E-Sys\lib and add pin it says code succesful. I click ok and then the problem starts i get the same page where i have to put path and pin and i cant get any further. Whats the problem cause im getting really frustrated


Path should be C:\EC-Apps\ESG\E-Sys, where e-sys.exe is found.


----------



## Deneyer (Aug 5, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> Path should be C:\EC-Apps\ESG\E-Sys, where e-sys.exe is found.


Sorry doesn't work Image with










If i push ok


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Deneyer said:


> Sorry doesn't work Image with


Token can be anywhere you want. Can you launch E-sys directly (without launcher)?


----------



## Driver30 (Nov 12, 2017)

Premium Launcher is no longer being developed. Thus, Premium Launcher is no longer available and no longer provides support.
Get the Launcher Pro because in the future there will only be Pro Launcher


----------



## APLinhares (Oct 25, 2017)

Maybe the token expired?
http://tokenmaster.blogspot.pt/2017/12/e-sys-launcher-20-end-of-life.html?m=1


----------



## Deneyer (Aug 5, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> Token can be anywhere you want. Can you launch E-sys directly (without launcher)?


Yes e-sys works without launcher, but if i try to acces a mudule it ask for the pin witch i don't have


----------



## Deneyer (Aug 5, 2017)

Driver30 said:


> Premium Launcher is no longer being developed. Thus, Premium Launcher is no longer available and no longer provides support.
> Get the Launcher Pro because in the future there will only be Pro Launcher


So that means you cant use esys any longer


----------



## Driver30 (Nov 12, 2017)

Launcher Pro 3


----------



## scouserpat47 (Nov 28, 2015)

doesnt work tried it still prompts for a token over and over
screwing


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

scouserpat47 said:


> doesnt work tried it still prompts for a token over and over
> screwing


2.5.3 (not 2.6.2 or 2.7.x) is also is stuck in PIN / Token Creation Loop?


----------



## scouserpat47 (Nov 28, 2015)

yes when i tried it its still doing the stupid token loop


----------



## kriszty (Nov 20, 2005)

did you install a fresh windows in a vm ? , or just over in your existing windows envirement


----------



## scouserpat47 (Nov 28, 2015)

Using windows 7 no vm

Removed current launcher 
Rebooted laptop 
Changed date to December 2016
Instealled lower launcher
Tried to create token
And token loop happens


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

scouserpat47 said:


> Using windows 7 no vm
> 
> Removed current launcher
> Rebooted laptop
> ...


Then i would begin the process of getting Launcher PRO 3.x. soon rather than later.


----------



## kriszty (Nov 20, 2005)

scouserpat47 said:


> Using windows 7 no vm
> 
> Removed current launcher
> Rebooted laptop
> ...


that does not work, you need a fresh install as the program is date/time protected , you will need a fresh windows install as described above.

and yes this is a band-aid solution, but with this solution you can still work in the meantime.

i do not have time now for decoding the launcher program


----------



## scouserpat47 (Nov 28, 2015)

got it working

more people would opt for pro im sure if tokenmaster didnt take 10,000 years to reply to an email


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

scouserpat47 said:


> got it working
> 
> more people would opt for pro im sure if tokenmaster didnt take 10,000 years to reply to an email


So 2.5.3 is working? What did you have to do? Obviously you did not reinstall windows.


----------



## kriszty (Nov 20, 2005)

another way is clean the registry , but this is not alway,s working ...


----------



## rahulrs (Dec 28, 2017)

Im on the same boat, I cannot get it to work. Im stuck with the token loop, what did you do get it to work? Im using a Win 10 VM on Mac


scouserpat47 said:


> got it working
> 
> more people would opt for pro im sure if tokenmaster didnt take 10,000 years to reply to an email


----------



## kriszty (Nov 20, 2005)

rahulrs said:


> Im on the same boat, I cannot get it to work. Im stuck with the token loop, what did you do get it to work? Im using a Win 10 VM on Mac


see my post before, clean windows install esys 2.7 and 2.5.3 launcher


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rahulrs said:


> Im on the same boat, I cannot get it to work. Im stuck with the token loop, what did you do get it to work? Im using a Win 10 VM on Mac


The issue is that E-Sys Launcher PREMIUM's builtin .EST Token Generator is programmed to make .EST token with expiration date of 12/31/2017 (NotValidAfter="2017-12-31"), and that is today. Every single Launcher PREMIUM version died today. So, you must get Launcher PRO 3.x, or play date games with your PC; however, the latter is not so easy as Launcher PREMIUM has builtin logic to check for date manipulation, which is why people are having to resort to a Clean Windows Install, Date Change, then Launcher PREMIUM Install. If you are running Windows in a VM, maybe that is palatable, but if Windows is primary OS, it's simply not feasible.


----------



## rahulrs (Dec 28, 2017)

Link to Esys 2.7 please ?



kriszty said:


> see my post before, clean windows install esys 2.7 and 2.5.3 launcher


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rahulrs said:


> Link to Esys 2.7 please ?


He is referring to E-Sys Launcher not E-Sys.


----------



## rahulrs (Dec 28, 2017)

Ah Gotcha! Nothing seems like its working with launcher 2.5.3, 2.6 or 2.7, the last thing I ll try is to reinstall my Win10 VM with a older date like Oct'17. Waiting for TM to respond with info for PRO 3.X



shawnsheridan said:


> He is referring to E-Sys Launcher not E-Sys.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rahulrs said:


> Ah Gotcha! Nothing seems like its working with launcher 2.5.3, 2.6 or 2.7, the last thing I ll try is to reinstall my Win10 VM with a older date like Oct'17. Waiting for TM to respond with info for PRO 3.X


Did you read my post above? :dunno:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=11893993&postcount=1001

It is the .EST Token file expiration date that is the issue. There is only one workaround, and it is extreme for most.


----------



## rahulrs (Dec 28, 2017)

Yea, reading "or play date games with your PC" was what made me think that I can try date manipulation to get the Token under a valid date. In that case any launcher should work when the token isnt expired.



shawnsheridan said:


> Did you read my post above? :dunno:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=11893993&postcount=1001
> 
> It is the .EST Token file expiration date that is the issue. There is only one workaround, and it is extreme for most.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rahulrs said:


> Yea, reading "or play date games with your PC" was what made me think that I can try date manipulation to get the Token under a valid date. In that case any launcher should work when the token isnt expired.


Good luck with it.


----------



## Imola.ZHP (Jan 29, 2007)

Phew!

Just glad to know I am not alone. I have been slowly working on getting my MacBook Pro setup to boot Windoze 7 without a virtual machine (so slow). I got it done but went to make sure it would work on one of my cars today and experienced this "token loop" others are mentioning.

Subbing for a fix. Luckily I do not need to code anything right now, just wanted to make sure this setup works before sending the Dell out to pasture.


----------



## producerlawson (Jul 12, 2016)

grinny11 said:


> Isnt Bimmercode $27? I think the charity thing is nice, but I don't really feel like jumping through all the those hoops of slow emails and proof... and I imagine others won't either.
> 
> I feel like this is Microsoft and Windows Activation in the 2000's. We all know that worked out well. Innovation always wins... I imagine someone else will create an easier solution.


That would be EsysX I imagine, their support is pretty much instant with online activation (even better they offer a usb version which has multiple uses)


----------



## grinny11 (Jan 14, 2017)

producerlawson said:


> That would be EsysX I imagine, their support is pretty much instant with online activation (even better they offer a usb version which has multiple uses)


Haven't seen them before... but doesn't work with a virtual machine


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

grinny11 said:


> Isnt Bimmercode $27? I think the charity thing is nice, but I don't really feel like jumping through all the those hoops of slow emails and proof... and I imagine others won't either.
> 
> I feel like this is Microsoft and Windows Activation in the 2000's. We all know that worked out well. Innovation always wins... I imagine someone else will create an easier solution.


Plus cost of adapter plus cost of Bimmerlink to clear errors. It usually works, but limited to certain vehicles and occasionally causes issues that can only be fixed with FSC repair kit or E-sys.


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

Bimmercoder said:


> I have no problem with paying, and I did.
> 
> Now, all of us that are doing remote coding are screwed
> 
> ...


is great, you make profit with one product Free, and when this product end, you cry :dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno:
when this work and you gain, you remember TM? :rofl::rofl:

sorry but is your problem, maybe you will need study, and make good your work.
in client not is need launcher, only connect by VPN

PRO also is FREE, you make donation you not pay i dont understand you requirements about one product free

best you can develop your launcher from first and not depend by nothing :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::tsk:

with this comentarys and any stolens i really understand because this is closed


----------



## Applementalist (Aug 24, 2015)

thanks for answering . 

Bimmercode is great for coding only . But all other things you need a stand-alone Version from e-Sys installed on a laptop (flashing etc.) . 

But I have a problem to spend first money , than send a receipt to a person I don***8217;t know and than hoping he sends an email back with credentials .


----------



## Applementalist (Aug 24, 2015)

EsysX i have to buy once a year ?


----------



## dmann93 (Feb 17, 2017)

Hello, i have got a problem!

Im using Launcher Pro for more then two years now. After starting windows, i press the button for the Launcher and it is asking for location and the key which is not normal. After the installation i already set the location to Esys and set a password. When i enter the location and the key again, the token is set, i press ok, but than i have to set the location again and again and again, the windows pops up all the time, i never had this problem 

can anyone help ? 

Installation was made like i did ever before (i set up new windows last week, launcher is the same, PSZData are the newest, must be 63.3, i have two windows, one with psz lite, one with psz full, same problem with both of them)

Thanks


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Bimmercoder said:


> Thanks Tokenmaster for time bombing our E-SYS Premiums and not warning us in advance.
> This achieved nothing other than leaving thousands of us stranded and pleasing your very high level of self esteem


It's not so much of time-bombing but keeping people honest. I have warned against misusing my software numerous times, I grew tired of it. But hey, thanks for using my free software. You got 3 years out of it, gained from it, never heard simple thank you for it. Ranting is easier, I guess.



Bimmercoder said:


> Without corrupt BMW employees we would still be trying to code our BMW with Carsoft!
> 
> Well known users here sell 10 years Tokenmaster PRO 2.8.1 license, while other well known one download from their employers ISTA resources and latest maps and publish them on their MEGA account and share to the world and provide questionable proxy commercial solutions at a Premium price ripping everybody off too.
> 
> ...


Those "corrupt" BMW employees have provided software so you can benefit from it, personally or monetary-wise. What do you have against them? And the charities I chose, but not forced you to use? How is BCRF and St. Jude corrupt? Any family who needed St. Jude's help do not pay a singe cent. Tell me please, how they are corrupt.



Bimmercoder said:


> I have no problem with paying, and I did.
> 
> Now, all of us that are doing remote coding are screwed
> 
> ...


Most remote coders I know uses VPN, and I'm planning on adding something to Launcher PRO for remote coders. And again, how did I stab you in the back with a free software? Did you tell me "Hey, Eli, I'll get Launcher PRO if you promised Premium would work forever"? I never know your use-case, don't expect me to read your mind. With that kind of attitude though, it just makes me realize that I chose the right decision.



producerlawson said:


> Personally I have to agree with Bimmercoder here.. transparency is key when you're taking the responsibility to supply software to the masses; can't perform that? then maybe don't provide anything.
> 
> I tried many of times to get the Pro launcher but received no response from TM so had to solely rely on coding my car with the premium version.
> 
> ...


And there you are again with transparency. You obviously have a bone to pick and I don't understand it.

In September, I planned to release an updated version supporting 3.29~3.31, until I learned of this other software who plucked my code. Spent a great deal of time trying to deal with it and lost interest completely. The way you think and jumps to conclusion is very interesting. Yes, my domain is clearly a work in progress. I had a total of 1 week to build it in December. 1 week is an eternity for me -who have to deal with these banters and write codes at the same time.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

producerlawson said:


> From what I understand it's a $50 donation to charity of choice elected by Eli. You then have to send proof to him via email and wait, wait and wait.. until he's happy with your effort and you're then given a new token & login for his site.


Let me correct that for you: Charity of YOUR choice is the first option, preferably your Children's hospital or Cancer institute. Then to St. Jude or BCRF - the two organizations I primarily support.

You only have to wait if the receipt I receive is suspicious and I have to analyze it. Pardon me, I only have MS Paint 

And there's no more separate tokens. Tokens are so 2017  Once you have access, you can do everything on your own without my help.


----------



## Msb12i (Jan 15, 2017)

As much as I hate that this software will stop working, I'm grateful for the time I had using it.

I've spend hours of quality time with my car. 

I've send you a PM Tokemaster for the pro version. 

Take you're time to respond,I've got some time till my Premium stops since my VM is stuck on 23/12/17

So THANK YOU


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Just to be clear, as many believe TM has a commercial benefit behind this, Launcher PRO is "Donationware", $50 USD or more as a primary form of payment for 2.5 years validity. You can donate to his preferred causes which is your local Children's Hospital or Breast Cancer institute or a different charity your of choice. 

I don't get all the uproar about this. For the last 3.5 years (since Jul 2013) TM has provided a Free solution to all to code their car. In addition, when BMW AG tried to kill off all Coding by Trimming PSdZData files, he built and incorporated the CAFD / FAFP Mapping Database to keep coding alive. This solution was no simple development task either as evidenced by the limited alternatives. All of us who benefited, and that's tens of thousands of people, all owe him a debt of gratitude, not criticism. 

For the first 5 years of F-Series Coding, before Launcher PREMIUM came along, we all paid $50 for a 12 month E-Sys token, year after year, and were happy to do it. So making a donation of $50 every 2.5 years to be able to code one's car is dirt cheap by comparison, and certainly more than reasonable, and the money goes to a good cause to boot. It's Win-Win as I see it.

Could this have been communicated earlier / better? Sure. Could obtaining Launcher 3.0 be easier and faster? Lets hope so. But, the reality is one can now get Launcher PRO with minimal effort, at minimal costs, and in probably less than a week's time. It's hardly a real world problem. And if one doesn't like that, they can go get E-SysX instead. But whatever one does, please spare the condemnation. TM deserves much better than that.


----------



## ImolaRedM (May 20, 2013)

Count me as a happy user of Launcher Pro 3. Thank you, TokenMaster. Keep up the great work that you do.


----------



## scouserpat47 (Nov 28, 2015)

TokenMaster said:


> It's not so much of time-bombing but keeping people honest. I have warned against misusing my software numerous times, I grew tired of it. But hey, thanks for using my free software. You got 3 years out of it, gained from it, never heard simple thank you for it. Ranting is easier, I guess.
> 
> Those "corrupt" BMW employees have provided software so you can benefit from it, personally or monetary-wise. What do you have against them? And the charities I chose, but not forced you to use? How is BCRF and St. Jude corrupt? Any family who needed St. Jude's help do not pay a singe cent. Tell me please, how they are corrupt.
> 
> ...


A pro vpn incorporation would a fantastic feature!!!


----------



## sirk77 (Apr 11, 2016)

TokenMaster said:


> Let me correct that for you: Charity of YOUR choice is the first option, preferably your Children's hospital or Cancer institute. Then to St. Jude or BCRF - the two organizations I primarily support.
> 
> You only have to wait if the receipt I receive is suspicious and I have to analyze it. Pardon me, I only have MS Paint
> 
> And there's no more separate tokens. Tokens are so 2017  Once you have access, you can do everything on your own without my help.


I think now most of us are interested how to get pro version. Pls write it in simple way when e-mail does not answer.


----------



## Nezil (Nov 5, 2017)

sirk77 said:


> I think now most of us are interested how to get pro version. Pls write it in simple way when e-mail does not answer.


Clearly I'm not tokenmaster, and I too have had issues with not getting an email response from him in the past.

Having said that, I sent him an email yesterday afternoon, and despite receiving an automated response explaining about delays because of the number of emails and the holiday season, I did receive a proper response before the end of the day.

I suspect that he is taking the situation more seriously than the previous requests for assistance with Launcher Premium, and requests for activations in VMs which really were less of an issue than this new requirement for Launcher Pro.

Send him an email... what have you got to loose?


----------



## producerlawson (Jul 12, 2016)

TokenMaster said:


> And there you are again with transparency. You obviously have a bone to pick and I don't understand it.





TokenMaster said:


> Let me correct that for you: Charity of YOUR choice is the first option, preferably your Children's hospital or Cancer institute. Then to St. Jude or BCRF - the two organizations I primarily support.
> 
> You only have to wait if the receipt I receive is suspicious and I have to analyze it. Pardon me, I only have MS Paint
> 
> And there's no more separate tokens. Tokens are so 2017  Once you have access, you can do everything on your own without my help.


I was leaning on transparency duly because it would have resolved the uproar. People are playing guessing games and just passing information between each other about the new process.

The last five people who have spoken to me about it all claimed it had to be a charity that you have chosen, so maybe you could start by clearing that up in an announcement on this forum.

The way it has been explained so far is that you get given a login, download the software and then use the 'code' generated on the login.. surely that's just very much a token?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

producerlawson said:


> ...The way it has been explained so far is that you get given a login, download the software and then use the 'code' generated on the login.. surely that's just very much a token?


No, that is Launcher PRO Activation Code. There is no more .EST Token. FDL Signing / Validation is baked into the application.


----------



## sirk77 (Apr 11, 2016)

Nezil said:


> Clearly I'm not tokenmaster, and I too have had issues with not getting an email response from him in the past.
> ...
> 
> Send him an email... what have you got to loose?


Already sent on 30.12.


----------



## rghelase2001 (Nov 5, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> Just to be clear, as many believe TM has a commercial benefit behind this, Launcher PRO is "Donationware", $50 USD or more as a primary form of payment for 2.5 years validity. You can donate to his preferred causes which is your local Children's Hospital or Breast Cancer institute or a different charity your


Shawn or TM, please correct me if I'm wrong, but the Pro license has only 1year validity. I have just checked my .EST file, received end of Nov'2017, and it expires Nov'2018.. Is there any mistake with the 2.5 years?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rghelase2001 said:


> Shawn or TM, please correct me if I'm wrong, but the Pro license has only 1year validity. I have just checked my .EST file, received end of Nov'2017, and it expires Nov'2018.. Is there any mistake with the 2.5 years?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.x. We are now talking new Launcher PRO 3.x.


----------



## tepoli (Jan 3, 2018)

already tried this... it is running in a VM. also played with different CPU, memory assignments, but no look...
also tried to open as an administrator, but its always 

im not sure if its releated to x64..... but cannot install 32bit, because the licence is now only for this VM


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

If 64-Bit Java does not work when you use C:\EC-Apps\ESG\E-Sys\jre_x64, then simply copy everything inside jre_x64 folder to C:\EC-Apps\ESG\E-Sys\jre and then delete the jre_x64 folder.


----------



## tepoli (Jan 3, 2018)

@shawn
I´ve tried this already. I also run ProcMon from Sysinternals, and found out that the launcher (application) is checking all the pathes, (jre, jre_x64, jre_64). But did not found the root cause so far.


----------



## tepoli (Jan 3, 2018)

do you guys get the following error, after choosing the path and click on search?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tepoli said:


> @shawn
> I´ve tried this already. I also run ProcMon from Sysinternals, and found out that the launcher (application) is checking all the pathes, (jre, jre_x64, jre_64). But did not found the root cause so far.


I have no idea what issue is. I have tested 64-Bit Java (jre-8u144-windows-x64) using both methods, using jre_x64 and main jre folder, and both work fine, and allow me to run Launcher PRO with max Memory Setting. :dunno:


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

tepoli said:


> do you guys get the following error, after choosing the path and click on search?


Yes, but I do not have E-sys in default location. I have no trouble manually finding.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

tepoli said:


> Does someone know how to fix the issues with Launcher Pro V3 and esys not starting? I´ve already Java x64 installed and copied to esys\jra folder.
> 
> have reading something with a space between launcher and pro in another forum, but dont know what exactly is to do.


https://tokenmaster.blogspot.com/2018/01/troubleshooting-launcher-pro-30.html


----------



## Kiffouille (Jan 3, 2018)

Does that fix your problem?
Thanks for the support


----------



## tepoli (Jan 3, 2018)

thanks for the help.
TokenMaster mentioned that "mostly non-English locale" user have that issue. So I´ve changed all regional settings and keyboard layout to "en-US" and rebooted the machine. This solved the issue for me. 
hope the screenshot helps.

Cheers


----------



## Kiffouille (Jan 3, 2018)

Well done! So only your language modifications resolve the problem? Or you did tokenmaster's mods + language mods? I come from France so I suppose having the same non-Engl. configuration. I'd like to be ready if I have the same problem ..


----------



## tepoli (Jan 3, 2018)

I´ve tried all hints from TokenMaster but it did not help. Currently my launcher is installed at C:\LauncherPro.

I dont think that this changed the behavior. So yes, regional settings helped in my case.


----------



## Kiffouille (Jan 3, 2018)

Questions to users of v3 :
After receiving a reply from TM
How was the procedure to donate?
Did TM gave you a list / PayPal information of organizations ?
After sending a proof of payment, what's next?
I'm waiting on TM answer for the moment, but I keep in mind he should be very busy with all emails & working on upgrades for v3.


----------



## cookiesowns (Jan 11, 2013)

Excited to get going with E-Sys Launcher pro. I had a snafu with E-Sys standalone when reprogramming my ECU's and esys nearly bombed due to getting close to being OOM was a scary moment.

Thanks @tokenmaster!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

cookiesowns said:


> Excited to get going with E-Sys Launcher pro. I had a snafu with E-Sys standalone when reprogramming my ECU's and esys nearly bombed due to getting close to being OOM was a scary moment.
> 
> Thanks @tokenmaster!


That makes zero sense. Programming has nothing to do with Tokenmaster.


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

Just started using Pro 3.0.1, I am getting "Error Setting High DPI support" which is very useful to have and it is super super slow to start compared with the older Pro. any ideas ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

aboulfad said:


> Just started using Pro 3.0.1, I am getting "Error Setting High DPI support" which is very useful to have and it is super super slow to start compared with the older Pro. any ideas ?


Mine too is slow to Open. I have not checked DPI Fix setting as I don't need for my Laptop.


----------



## Giotto1 (Jan 3, 2018)

I have a question: how long after sending TokenMaster the 50$ via paypal did it take for him to get back to you with Launcher Pro? I'm receiving my E-net cable today and am planning on coding enhanced bluetooth in my car, but I just don't have launcher pro yet... I'm kinda hesitant on sending money to some random guy I don't know, but if that's what it takes then so be it. I sent him an email, but should I wait for a reply or just send the money without waiting for the reply?

BTW, is 50$ in canadian money okay to send too? I'm located in Canada but I'm not sure if he would accept me sending 50$ in CAD instead of USD.


----------



## Kiffouille (Jan 3, 2018)

Giotto1 said:


> I have a question: how long after sending TokenMaster the 50$ via paypal did it take for him to get back to you with Launcher Pro? I'm receiving my E-net cable today and am planning on coding enhanced bluetooth in my car, but I just don't have launcher pro yet... I'm kinda hesitant on sending money to some random guy I don't know, but if that's what it takes then so be it. I sent him an email, but should I wait for a reply or just send the money without waiting for the reply?
> 
> BTW, is 50$ in canadian money okay to send too? I'm located in Canada but I'm not sure if he would accept me sending 50$ in CAD instead of USD.


PayPal convert the money unit. 
I'm French and when I buy parts on internet where are on USA, it automatically convert Euro money onto US Dollars.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Giotto1 said:


> I have a question: how long after sending TokenMaster the 50$ via paypal did it take for him to get back to you with Launcher Pro? I'm receiving my E-net cable today and am planning on coding enhanced bluetooth in my car, but I just don't have launcher pro yet... I'm kinda hesitant on sending money to some random guy I don't know, but if that's what it takes then so be it. I sent him an email, but should I wait for a reply or just send the money without waiting for the reply?
> 
> BTW, is 50$ in canadian money okay to send too? I'm located in Canada but I'm not sure if he would accept me sending 50$ in CAD instead of USD.


You need Launcher only for FDL Coding. Coding Enhanced Bluetooth is VO Coding, thus Launcher not needed.

You do not send any money to TokenMaster. You send the $50 USD (not CND) to charity of your choice, and what you end up sending the Developer is proof of Donation.


----------



## Giotto1 (Jan 3, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> Giotto1 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question: how long after sending TokenMaster the 50$ via paypal did it take for him to get back to you with Launcher Pro? I'm receiving my E-net cable today and am planning on coding enhanced bluetooth in my car, but I just don't have launcher pro yet... I'm kinda hesitant on sending money to some random guy I don't know, but if that's what it takes then so be it. I sent him an email, but should I wait for a reply or just send the money without waiting for the reply?
> ...


Does this mean I can just open up e-sys without the launcher and start coding enhanced bluetooth? Thanks for the repsonse, I'm excited now that I know I can save some money. Spent 35$ for the cable, local coders want 100$+ for this coding.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

aboulfad said:


> Just started using Pro 3.0.1, I am getting "Error Setting High DPI support" which is very useful to have and it is super super slow to start compared with the older Pro. any ideas ?


DPI is known issue and TM is working on fix. Mine started slow the first time, but since has been great.

EDIT: From his blog: "Launcher PRO V3.0 has been out for a few days now. Got some report that High DPI isn't working, so I'll definitely fix that in the next build."


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Giotto1 said:


> Does this mean I can just open up e-sys without the launcher and start coding enhanced bluetooth? Thanks for the repsonse, I'm excited now that I know I can save some money. Spent 35$ for the cable, local coders want 100$+ for this coding.


You need FDL coding to switch microphone back to one. But, do not need to initially code EBT.


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> DPI is known issue and TM is working on fix. Mine started slow the first time, but since has been great.


Thanks, I should have waited for you to respond  he got another bug report email !


----------



## Thirdy (Jul 9, 2007)

Giotto1 said:


> I have a question: how long after sending TokenMaster the 50$ via paypal did it take for him to get back to you with Launcher Pro? I'm receiving my E-net cable today and am planning on coding enhanced bluetooth in my car, but I just don't have launcher pro yet... I'm kinda hesitant on sending money to some random guy I don't know, but if that's what it takes then so be it. I sent him an email, but should I wait for a reply or just send the money without waiting for the reply?
> 
> BTW, is 50$ in canadian money okay to send too? I'm located in Canada but I'm not sure if he would accept me sending 50$ in CAD instead of USD.


I am also waiting for my code. I sent my donation before new year and I am of course patiently waiting for his reply/code. I am not in a rush to have it but hopefully I will get it soon:thumbup:


----------



## cookiesowns (Jan 11, 2013)

Almaretto said:


> That makes zero sense. Programming has nothing to do with Tokenmaster.


.... I know it doesn't I'm saying with TokenMasters 64bit patch it'll help prevent OOM issues with launcher Pro v3.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

cookiesowns said:


> .... I know it doesn't I'm saying with TokenMasters 64bit patch it'll help prevent OOM issues with launcher Pro v3.


Did you try editing E-sys properties?


----------



## cookiesowns (Jan 11, 2013)

Almaretto said:


> Did you try editing E-sys properties?


Yes. However it was too late. I didn't realize somehow my properties file got reset until the flash was taking its sweet time.

I figured it out, increased memory, and was able to flash my second car without the same issues.

All I'm saying is with Launcher Pro, it'll help me prevent these issues from ever happening


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

cookiesowns said:


> Yes. However it was too late. I didn't realize somehow my properties file got reset until the flash was taking its sweet time.
> 
> I figured it out, increased memory, and was able to flash my second car without the same issues.
> 
> All I'm saying is with Launcher Pro, it'll help me prevent these issues from ever happening


Alright. Good luck. I have never flashed with Launcher running.


----------



## sirk77 (Apr 11, 2016)

General question: do you flash by enet or it is to risky?
(Of course using external power supply)


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

sirk77 said:


> General question: do you flash by enet or it is to risky?
> (Of course using external power supply)


ENET or ICOM works.


----------



## Kiffouille (Jan 3, 2018)

Hello guys
Just finished the installation of pro v3.0.1
All seems to be good. No error message displayed. I'm so happy. 
Thank you Tokenmaster.


----------



## hugin72 (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi maybe a stupid question , but is it the request code that shall be used as a password( Access code) to log in on the tokenmaster web page? I get a Invalid login attempt but wanted to check here in case I do something wrong .
I can send tokenmaster an email and ask but I think he has enough emails these days 

Found it, it was in a txt. file as a attachment ,, my bad , did not see it :-(


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

hugin72 said:


> Hi maybe a stupid question , but is it the request code that shall be used as a password( Access code) to log in on the tokenmaster web page? I get a Invalid login attempt but wanted to check here in case I do something wrong .
> I can send tokenmaster an email and ask but I think he has enough emails these days


No, separate password given by developer, which can be changed once logged in. Request code is used once logged in to generate activation code.


----------



## Biland (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi, where I can download the Tokenmaster Launcher PRO 3.0. On their hompage I can not find any Download links ...


----------



## sunnydude959 (May 20, 2006)

*me too...*



biland said:


> hi, where i can download the tokenmaster launcher pro 3.0. On their hompage i can not find any download links ...


+1...

Also I already paid for a V2 'PRO' token. Do I need to pay again for V3?


----------



## bmw116 (Feb 12, 2013)

Biland said:


> Hi, where I can download the Tokenmaster Launcher PRO 3.0. On their hompage I can not find any Download links ...


I also have this question..
I'm thankful for any help


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Biland said:


> Hi, where I can download the Tokenmaster Launcher PRO 3.0. On their hompage I can not find any Download links ...





bmw116 said:


> I also have this question..
> I'm thankful for any help


Requesting Launcher PRO 3.0 is useless. It won't work without an Activation Code, same as old E-Sys Launcher 2.x, and the only way to get an Activation Code is to generate one using his WebApp, which requires a Access/Code Login from TokenMaster. Anyone wanting Launcher PRO needs to just email TokenMaster ([email protected]) and get setup by him. There is nothing anyone else can do for you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sunnydude959 said:


> +1...
> 
> Also I already paid for a V2 'PRO' token. Do I need to pay again for V3?


Considering Launcher PRO 3.0 has a stated validity period of $50 USD for 2.5 years, I would say yes. You can use E-Sys Launcher 2.x though until Token Expires (which can be extended once through the application as well), and then after expiration, move onto to Launcher PRO 3.x.


----------



## hugin72 (Dec 12, 2014)

Found the code , it was in a txt file as attachment in the email from tokenmaster.. feel kinda stupid yes,..........


----------



## smashmonkey (Sep 14, 2016)

Biland said:


> Hi, where I can download the Tokenmaster Launcher PRO 3.0. On their hompage I can not find any Download links ...


The full instructions how to obtain and setup Launcher Pro 3.X is in E-Sys - Install Instructions - v.15.pdf

Find it here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=983244

I chose to make the charitable donation via PayPal and in about 11 hours TM replied to my email with all the links and instructions to setup all the software.


----------



## samy_1985 (Mar 8, 2016)

*pls any advice*

hello, 
please can somebody help me with the options in cheat sheets? left red square. please see attached photo, it looks like description is not decoded properly
thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

samy_1985 said:


> hello,
> please can somebody help me with the options in cheat sheets? left red square. please see attached photo, it looks like description is not decoded properly
> thanks


They are in a different language. Check author.


----------



## samy_1985 (Mar 8, 2016)

thank you


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

samy_1985 said:


> thank you


You are welcome.

This is the kind of thing that would display (see attached).


----------



## Msb12i (Jan 15, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> One needs to email Developer TokenMaster ([email protected]), and then be patient after that.


Mailed him few days ago.

Got auto reply saying it will take a while...

Somehow I would prefer paying Tokenmaster and in exchange, have faster support.

Hope I will get PRO before my VM time catches up


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Msb12i said:


> Mailed him few days ago.
> 
> Got auto reply saying it will take a while...
> 
> ...


If you are in some sort of hurry and can't wait, as an alternative, you can use Esysx:

[email protected]
http://esysx.com/


----------



## Msb12i (Jan 15, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> If you are in some sort of hurry and can't wait, as an alternative, you can use Esysx:
> 
> [email protected]
> http://esysx.com/


Not really,

It's just the tought of not being able to code...

I've considered esysX but I prefer Tokenmaster because I've been using his launcher since the beginning(of my coding experience.)


----------



## abhay (Jan 21, 2016)

samy_1985 said:


> hello,
> please can somebody help me with the options in cheat sheets? left red square. please see attached photo, it looks like description is not decoded properly
> thanks


most of the times i found those as the same other options described in english..u may select them and click preview..u can see the options selected..u may judge from that

Sent from my SM-G920I using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## sunnydude959 (May 20, 2006)

I'm still waiting on TM. I've always used him and he's been very helpful in the past with whatever questions i've had, so I prefer to use TM than using any other solution


----------



## esferato (Jan 2, 2018)

can anyone send me a link to download launcher?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

esferato said:


> can anyone send me a link to download launcher?


Link does not do anyone any good without access to website to generate activation code.


----------



## asm19 (Jan 12, 2017)

I'm waiting for response since 3 january.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

asm19 said:


> I'm waiting for response since 3 january.


Since it has been a week, send developer another email.


----------



## asm19 (Jan 12, 2017)

I did that yesterday, i'm waiting...


----------



## dmhost (Jan 16, 2014)

the same.... i`m waiting 2 days


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dmhost said:


> the same.... i`m waiting 2 days


2 Days is nothing...allow a full week.


----------



## Walopower (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi, anyone knows does Esysx clean new version data files, like tokenmaster do?
Is Esysx worth it?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Walopower said:


> Hi, anyone knows does Esysx clean new version data files, like tokenmaster do?
> Is Esysx worth it?


What does that mean?


----------



## Walopower (Apr 15, 2012)

I mean Cafds mapping. They just answered that Esysx handle it.
But it's as good that example launcher premium was?


----------



## abhay (Jan 21, 2016)

i would suggest..wait for TM ..he has promptly given me the launcher...6 days after my request..and i will tell u it really is worth it..

Sent from my SM-G920I using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Archie82 (Mar 22, 2017)

Remember its not just the holidays, now the Premium version is no longer supported I am sure he will be inundated with donation requests for the PRO version, but I am sure he will get around to replying to everyone.


----------



## atawfik (Nov 16, 2011)

Guys thats his automated reply :


If you are inquiring about Launcher Premium, it is no longer supported and I no longer issue activation codes.

NOTE: This is an automated response. Do Not Reply to this email.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

atawfik said:


> Guys thats his automated reply :
> 
> If you are inquiring about Launcher Premium, it is no longer supported and I no longer issue activation codes.
> 
> NOTE: This is an automated response. Do Not Reply to this email.


And your point? Yes, TM has an automated reply, but that does not apply to this thread (ie Pro Launcher).


----------



## jojosqsq (Apr 15, 2017)

please help

i am got active code form tokenmaster. but when i put the key to active. the program say in picture. how to i fix.? Thanks you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jojosqsq said:


> please help
> 
> i am got active code form tokenmaster. but when i put the key to active. the program say in picture. how to i fix.? Thanks you


Is your E-Sys original unpatched version?


----------



## esferato (Jan 2, 2018)

shring said:


> Hi
> 
> How to get the patchless solution and even E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.0?
> 
> Thx


I'm interested too...need to make video in motion for my F07 Gran Turismo


----------



## jojosqsq (Apr 15, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> Is your E-Sys original unpatched version?


Yes i am download in link with Tokenmaster send.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

jojosqsq said:


> please help
> 
> i am got active code form tokenmaster. but when i put the key to active. the program say in picture. how to i fix.? Thanks you


You are using 2.9.15. You should should be using 3.x and generating own activation code.


----------



## jojosqsq (Apr 15, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> You are using 2.9.15. You should should be using 3.x and generating own activation code.


Thanks you


----------



## jojosqsq (Apr 15, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> You are using 2.9.15. You should should be using 3.x and generating own activation code.


Can you send link for download Pro V3

Thanks you


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

jojosqsq said:


> Can you send link for download Pro V3
> 
> Thanks you


You must write TM and request website access. Without, link to v3 is no good.


----------



## jojosqsq (Apr 15, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> You must write TM and request website access. Without, link to v3 is no good.


i am waiting for he reply.

Thanks you.


----------



## esferato (Jan 2, 2018)

now the biggest problem is:

TokenMaster has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space


----------



## Uberking (Jan 14, 2018)

Why don't you send him an email instead?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

esferato said:


> now the biggest problem is:
> 
> TokenMaster has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space


Tokenmaster never responds to PM's. You must email like everyone else.


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

unfortunately he is not responding to the people since over a week. 
In the german MT forum, there are also a lot of people complaining about him, that threre is no answer.. especially also regarding the update problem, which caused to get the key inactive.

i hope he will respond to my email.... as i am stuck with esysplus... (Launcher Premium stopped)


----------



## Uberking (Jan 14, 2018)

What about Esysx? Shawn already suggested it as alternative too.


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Unfortunately it is nothing for me... updating the PsdZdata a lot of times... and it is not working on VM (MacBook)


----------



## Uberking (Jan 14, 2018)

May I ask what's the problem with ESysPlus though? Sorry if it's a dumb question but I'm new to this.


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

data trimmed.. meaning no descriptions in newer CAFDS as they are not mapped in esysplus.and this since while. there are no updates on esysplus


----------



## Uberking (Jan 14, 2018)

I see. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## dextuar (Mar 10, 2017)

This is what I got from TM.



> If you are inquiring about Launcher Premium, it is no longer supported and I no longer issue activation codes.
> 
> NOTE: This is an automated response. Do Not Reply to this email.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

dextuar said:


> This is what I got from TM.


That is what everyone gets. And then he responds.


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Almaretto said:


> That is what everyone gets. And then he responds.


No response since a week. And as mentioned.. a lot of people awaiting his response. 
last 2 updates on launcher 3 produced a lot of issues .. Activation key invalid... 
Lots of people who paid for.. are now stuck... not the fine way...also no statement on his blog like... "Hey guys, i know there are issues, but i'm working on it".... just nothing. :-(


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

cuorealfa1 said:


> No response since a week. And as mentioned.. a lot of people awaiting his response.
> last 2 updates on launcher 3 produced a lot of issues .. Activation key invalid...
> Lots of people who paid for.. are now stuck... not the fine way...also no statement on his blog like... "Hey guys, i know there are issues, but i'm working on it".... just nothing. :-(


And many with responses.

I know nothing about invalid keys Launcher 3.x. There were token issues with 2.x.

There are messages on blog for other issues.


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

there are a lot of people claiming about the issue, that after the last update, they are not able to activate the Launcher. Also others where they extended their partition on VM like Parallels, the launcher asks now for a new activation. All these in the german Motor-Talk Forum, which is one of the biggest communitiy for german speaking people. 
A bit weired.. 
Anyway .. i hope he will get these things fixed asap... and hopefully i will get my activation also... 
Cheers


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

cuorealfa1 said:


> there are a lot of people claiming about the issue, that after the last update, they are not able to activate the Launcher. Also others where they extended their partition on VM like Parallels, the launcher asks now for a new activation.
> A bit weired..
> Anyway .. i hope he will get these things fixed asap... and hopefully i will get my activation also...
> Cheers


Mine asked for new activation, but I just generated using website. No need to contact developer. It would give invalid error if you used older activation that matched different request code.


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

As i understood you have 2 activations for free... but why should you use an activation for just an update?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

cuorealfa1 said:


> As i understood you have 2 activations for free... but why should you use an activation for just an update?


I have 3. But, it is temporary fix while user waits for response and TM can delete or raise number.


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

I am awaiting since over a week to get the instructions to order the Pro. I would like to donate to his breast cancer organization, so i would like to pay to him directly. 
I wrote him for me and a friend of mine. 
I hope he will respond these days. :-(


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

cuorealfa1 said:


> I am awaiting since over a week to get the instructions to order the Pro. I would like to donate to his breast cancer organization, so i would like to pay to him directly.
> I wrote him for me and a friend of mine.
> I hope he will respond these days. :-(


Good luck


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cuorealfa1 said:


> I am awaiting since over a week to get the instructions to order the Pro. I would like to donate to his breast cancer organization, so i would like to pay to him directly.
> I wrote him for me and a friend of mine.
> I hope he will respond these days. :-(


TM has spent the last 3 days concentrating on bug fixes to application and not emails.

PM me your email address that you send TM email from.


----------



## Simon-Munich (Jul 16, 2008)

Will the old PRO (not Premium) Launcher work until the PRO 3 Version is installed?
Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Simon-Munich said:


> Will the old PRO (not Premium) Launcher work until the PRO 3 Version is installed?
> Thank you!


PRO 2.x works so long as its .EST token has validity. After it expires, you must update to PRO 3.x.


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> TM has spent the last 3 days concentrating on bug fixes to application and not emails.
> 
> PM me your email address that you send TM email from.


PM sent. Thank you Shawn.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## PatrickTr (Aug 20, 2017)

TM responded to my send (02-01-'18) email today, donated to his PP and received install instruction 5 minutes after :thumbup:

Pro 3.0 is working like a charm :bigpimp:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

PatrickTr said:


> TM responded to my send (02-01-'18) email today, donated to his PP and received install instruction 5 minutes after :thumbup:
> 
> Pro 3.0 is working like a charm :bigpimp:


:thumbup:


----------



## Rieger (Jun 21, 2015)

I have 2 Pcs with E-sys. I can use same activation code in 2 pcs?


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Rieger said:


> I have 2 Pcs with E-sys. I can use same activation code in 2 pcs?
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


No. Activation is unique to system ID. But, website allows you to generate multiple codes.


----------



## MichaelNRW (Jan 7, 2018)

I know that TM is pretty busy right now.
I´ve donated directly to him via PP last sunday and didn´t got an answer until today.
Any information how long the current waiting time is?

Cheers


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

MichaelNRW said:


> I know that TM is pretty busy right now.
> I´ve donated directly to him via PP last sunday and didn´t got an answer until today.
> Any information how long the current waiting time is?
> 
> Cheers


No set time. But, sounds like you got answer today.


----------



## MichaelNRW (Jan 7, 2018)

Almaretto said:


> No set time. But, sounds like you got answer today.


No i didn´t got an answer. That´s what i already said...
Sorry if the "until today" was misleading.


----------



## TLKM3 (Aug 18, 2016)

This seems to indicate TM has about a 2 week backlog as of today.



PatrickTr said:


> TM responded to my send (02-01-'18) email today, donated to his PP and received install instruction 5 minutes after :thumbup:
> 
> Pro 3.0 is working like a charm :bigpimp:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MichaelNRW said:


> No i didn´t got an answer. That´s what i already said...
> Sorry if the "until today" was misleading.


PM me your email address that you send TM email from.


----------



## Sergej (Jul 31, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> Rieger said:
> 
> 
> > I have 2 Pcs with E-sys. I can use same activation code in 2 pcs?
> ...


Hello can you use second Token on other PC? Or not?


----------



## Uberking (Jan 14, 2018)

You quote him saying no.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Sergej said:


> Hello can you use second Token on other PC? Or not?


Launcher Pro 3.x does not use tokens.

Activations are unique to system hardware ID. You are welcome to use second on another system; you just cannot use the same.


----------



## DoZZa (Jul 31, 2017)

Well, its been 7 days since I sent confirmation of my donation to Eli.

I have not had a response, apart from the automated out of office reply!

What am I to do, I cant wait forever, I spent £160 on a power supply to do the programming, spent ages downloading and installing the files to get everything ready, but all a waste of time because I cant do anything with it all!

Really stuck and dont want to start sending more messages to Eli.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DoZZa said:


> Well, its been 7 days since I sent confirmation of my donation to Eli.
> 
> I have not had a response, apart from the automated out of office reply!
> 
> ...


What are you talking about? :dunno:

Use your Power Supply and Files and Program ECU / Car.

Launcher PRO is needed only for FDL Coding, not anything else.

PM me your email address that you send TM email from.


----------



## DoZZa (Jul 31, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> What are you talking about? :dunno:
> 
> Use your Power Supply and Files and Program ECU / Car.
> 
> ...


Thanks Shawn


----------



## linehanj (Jan 15, 2018)

*Connection issues*

Hi all, new to forum and coding. Donated to TM and received the links etc. I am running pro 3 on a windows vm on a MacBook Air but having issues connecting. Is anyone else getting the following? The log file is showing the VIN so it has to be communicating somewhat but I cannot seem to be able to code as you can see from the error message.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

linehanj said:


> Hi all, new to forum and coding. Donated to TM and received the links etc. I am running pro 3 on a windows vm on a MacBook Air but having issues connecting. Is anyone else getting the following? The log file is showing the VIN so it has to be communicating somewhat but I cannot seem to be able to code as you can see from the error message.


Are you using Connection via VIN and not Gateway URL?


----------



## linehanj (Jan 15, 2018)

yes VIN, should it be gateway? Is it the default address there?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

linehanj said:


> yes VIN, should it be gateway? Is it the default address there?


No, VIN is correct.

Is Motor Running?

Are both the Windows VM and Mac Firewalls disabled?

Is Virtual LAN Adapter Bridged to Host?


----------



## linehanj (Jan 15, 2018)

Motor running,
both firewalls off
not sure about the LAN-can you help on that?


----------



## linehanj (Jan 15, 2018)

linehanj said:


> Motor running,
> both firewalls off
> not sure about the LAN-can you help on that?


Think I have that LAN sorted alright just checked


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

linehanj said:


> Think I have that LAN sorted alright just checked


And is connect via VIN possible?


----------



## linehanj (Jan 15, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> And is connect via VIN possible?


It was yesterday but wouldn't connect. it is not available today for some reason-no settings changed since as far as I can tell.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

linehanj said:


> It was yesterday but wouldn't connect. it is not available today for some reason-no settings changed since as far as I can tell.


You lost me. What is different between Yesterday and Today?


----------



## linehanj (Jan 15, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> You lost me. What is different between Yesterday and Today?


None-scratch that sorry. I have vin available now alright again but once I request connect then it comes up with this error. see two photos.


----------



## Vanheudong (Dec 20, 2017)

Hi Guys,
I have E-Sys installed, everything works fine. thank you very much thanks to Tokenmaster too shawnsheridan end Almaretto.

DVD unlock while driving 2017 F80 BMW does not work old worth true FF in the new model of 2017 does anyone know what is being changed ..?

greetings vanheudong


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Vanheudong said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have E-Sys installed, everything works fine. thank you very much thanks to Tokenmaster too shawnsheridan end Almaretto.
> 
> DVD unlock while driving 2017 F80 BMW does not work old worth true FF in the new model of 2017 does anyone know what is being changed ..?
> ...


VIM cannot be coded in NBT2 ID5/5 Head Unit. Commercial solution exists. PM sent.


----------



## deebow91 (May 4, 2014)

quick question can I use launcher pro with my existing setup that had pzd date ver 63.0 or do I have to start from scratch and use ver 63.3


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

deebow91 said:


> quick question can I use launcher pro with my existing setup that had pzd date ver 63.0 or do I have to start from scratch and use ver 63.3


You can use existing PSdZData.


----------



## apollo.ab (Jun 8, 2017)

Have install pro 3, esys 3.31.0 and latest psdzdata lite. Unfortunately its appear high resolution problem on my dell notebook. When I am switching function ‘high resolution fix’ - nothing happen. Before in premium all work correct and easys looks good on my pc


Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

apollo.ab said:


> Have install pro 3, esys 3.31.0 and latest psdzdata lite. Unfortunately its appear high resolution problem on my dell notebook. When I am switching function 'high resolution fix' - nothing happen. Before in premium all work correct and easys looks good on my pc
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest


Known issue. Windows changed the way they do DPI. TM is working on fix.


----------



## nabego (Mar 13, 2013)

Hello, I have sent several emails to tokenmaster to tell me what I have to do to make the E-sys work as it has worked so far, but I have not received any response and I am desperate, I need to code several things.

Is it normal to not answer tokenmaster?
How can I speed up the processing of the new E-sys?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nabego said:


> Hello, I have sent several emails to tokenmaster to tell me what I have to do to make the E-sys work as it has worked so far, but I have not received any response and I am desperate, I need to code several things.
> 
> Is it normal to not answer tokenmaster?
> How can I speed up the processing of the new E-sys?


PM me your email address that you send TM email from.


----------



## baranm (Jan 21, 2018)

Same problem Im sending PM to you. Thanks


----------



## pdxbill (Oct 4, 2017)

apollo.ab said:


> Unfortunately its appear high resolution problem on my dell notebook. When I am switching function 'high resolution fix' - nothing happen. Before in premium all work correct and easys looks good on my pc


I was able to fix the scaling issues on my Surface notebook by changing the display properties to 1280x768 and 100% txt/apps scaling. The changes do not take effect until logout/login again. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## hiroF30 (Jan 22, 2018)

Hello.

I am waiting for a reply from TokenMaster.

To send mail to TokenMaster,

January 8, 2018
January 11, 2018

After that, since there is no reply,
On January 18, 2018, to "St.Jude Children's Research Hospital"
I donated 50 dollars.

When donating, "ecard" to be evidence will be transferred to TokenMaster
It should be transferred automatically with my email address.

Finally, on January 19, I sent a mail to TokenMaster again,
I can not get a reply ...

I understand that TokenMaster is also busy,
How long should I wait?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hiroF30 said:


> ...I understand that TokenMaster is also busy,
> How long should I wait?


PM me your email address that you send TM email from.


----------



## hiroF30 (Jan 22, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM me your email address that you send TM email from.


PM Sent


----------



## nnassif (May 20, 2016)

How long does it usually take tokenmaster to reply back?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nnassif said:


> How long does it usually take tokenmaster to reply back?


I'd allow a full week.


----------



## pdxbill (Oct 4, 2017)

On timelines for tokenmaster response. You do need to be patient. He most likely has not lost your email; he's just very busy.
I initially donated and emailed on Jan 4. By Jan 19 still no response. As I'd donated to a charity that provides assistance to homeless people I thought perhaps I'd donated to the wrong charity - his instructions - which I later found - actually say to donate to a local children's hospital or St Judes if possible. So I made a second donation via Paypal so he could determine the charity.
However he almost immediately replied refunding my Paypal donation and advising he had my previous emails and no need to donate twice. He also gave me access to the software and the access code.
So if I'd been patient he presumably would have eventually got back to me with access without me bugging him again. If you need urgent access it seems Shawn has this covered.
So not only does tokenmaster produce some really useful software but he also has a lot of integrity.


----------



## pdxbill (Oct 4, 2017)

.


----------



## pousa13 (Jul 7, 2016)

first I wrote him an Email but there was no reply for about a week.
impatient as I always am I sent him the money to his paypal for him to donate and within 40min I had all the details I needed in his reply. installed everything and all works fine so far.


----------



## hongkongloftus (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi everybody,

I have already installed Launcher Pro and E-Sys 3.31, and everything work fine. 

Now I do not need to select my car F048 on the first page of Esys and just select the main series group F056 after click connect icon, right? Then, if I want to code a F015, I just change to F010 after click connect icon?

On the other hand, where can I find the code sheet from other expert which stored into Launcher Pro?

Thank you.


----------



## nabego (Mar 13, 2013)

Hello, can you tell me how much you have to donate to have the code for the E-sys to work?

If you can not put it here tell me by MP.

Thank you.


----------



## kloontz (Oct 22, 2014)

Public thanks to Tokenmaster by my side too.
Also Shawnsheridan shall be thanked for his help.

Inviato dal mio ONEPLUS A3003 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kloontz said:


> Public thanks to Tokenmaster by my side too.
> Also Shawnsheridan shall be thanked for his help.
> 
> Inviato dal mio ONEPLUS A3003 utilizzando Tapatalk


:thumbup:


----------



## kingdom1973 (Jan 27, 2018)

Hi. can you help me with activation code to launcher pro. Where can I download and how to buy code. I had sent mail to tokenmaster many times but have not received any response. Tank you.


----------



## kingdom1973 (Jan 27, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> :thumbup:


Hi. can you help me with activation code to launcher pro. Where can I download and how to buy code. I had sent mail to tokenmaster many times but have not received any response. Tank you.


----------



## kennethkoo (Jan 28, 2018)

Hi guys, 
I have emailed Tokenmaster for the new Launcher Pro 3.0. Am patiently waiting but would it be better for me to wait for his reply before donating? Or directly have the donation done and email him the slip as proof?

Would greatly appreciate some suggestions to the matter. Cheers


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kingdom1973 said:


> Hi. can you help me with activation code to launcher pro. Where can I download and how to buy code. I had sent mail to tokenmaster many times but have not received any response. Tank you.





kennethkoo said:


> Hi guys,
> I have emailed Tokenmaster for the new Launcher Pro 3.0. Am patiently waiting but would it be better for me to wait for his reply before donating? Or directly have the donation done and email him the slip as proof?
> 
> Would greatly appreciate some suggestions to the matter. Cheers


PM's sent.


----------



## kennethkoo (Jan 28, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM's sent.


Thank you very much for your help Shawn. Have made the required transaction to TokenMaster. Now the wait begins.


----------



## kingdom1973 (Jan 27, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM's sent.


Tank you very much for help.


----------



## kloontz (Oct 22, 2014)

*attempt to create launcher library failed*

Hi,

my search resulted in nothing, so I ask here...
Launcher Pro 3.0.4.90 aborts launch with a dialog "Attempt to create launcher library failed".
Any clue about how to debug?

TIA


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

kloontz said:


> Hi,
> 
> my search resulted in nothing, so I ask here...
> Launcher Pro 3.0.4.90 aborts launch with a dialog "Attempt to create launcher library failed".
> ...


Do you have admin privileges for Data directory?


----------



## nabego (Mar 13, 2013)

Tokenmaster has released a free version of E-sys for private use?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

nabego said:


> Tokenmaster has released a free version of E-sys for private use?


Yes. And link in STICKY.


----------



## nabego (Mar 13, 2013)

Almaretto said:


> Yes. And link in STICKY.


I do not understand, where is the link?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nabego said:


> I do not understand, where is the link?


*Fxx-/Ixx-/Gxx-series Coding: (No Request) Latest Software Links*
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=10193333#post10193333


----------



## mundo74 (Oct 8, 2005)

shawnsheridan said:


> :thumbup:


 Dittto that, Thanks Shawn and also TM. I got Pro, Installed and it seems to be OK.


----------



## kloontz (Oct 22, 2014)

Almaretto said:


> Do you have admin privileges for Data directory?


Well, my user account has full admin privileges.
I will check carefully R/W/X permissions for files and folders.
When you say Data, you mean like C:\Data\ with psdzdata, right?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

kloontz said:


> Well, my user account has full admin privileges.
> I will check carefully R/W/X permissions for files and folders.
> When you say Data, you mean like C:\Data\ with psdzdata, right?


Yes.


----------



## stealth98 (Nov 18, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> *Fxx-/Ixx-/Gxx-series Coding: (No Request) Latest Software Links*
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=10193333#post10193333


Thanks, but this version of E-Sys launcher Prem (v2.80 bld 143) doesn't start....


----------



## mitakam (Nov 28, 2014)

kennethkoo said:


> ...would it be better for me to wait for his reply before donating? Or directly have the donation done and email him the slip ...


hi, i did the donation straight via st jude e-card, put his email as recepient for the card and after that sent him an email. got answer in 2 days

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stealth98 said:


> Thanks, but this version of E-Sys launcher Prem (v2.80 bld 143) doesn't start....


It starts fine for me and others. :dunno:


----------



## kloontz (Oct 22, 2014)

Almaretto said:


> Do you have admin privileges for Data directory?


Checked it and all is good, I can read and write in C:\Data.
I also checked the Event Viewer in Windows and nothing there.

Suggestions, anyone?
Otherwise I will send an email to TM.

Thanks


----------



## stealth98 (Nov 18, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> It starts fine for me and others. :dunno:


Event 1000 with exception 0x80131623 is logged in the Windows Application log
Event 1025 .NET run time error

I have .NET version v4.7 installed


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kloontz said:


> Checked it and all is good, I can read and write in C:\Data.
> I also checked the Event Viewer in Windows and nothing there.
> 
> Suggestions, anyone?
> ...





stealth98 said:


> Event 1000 with exception 0x80131623 is logged in the Windows Application log
> Event 1025 .NET run time error
> 
> I have .NET version v4.7 installed


Both of these are issues for TokenMaster to resolve.


----------



## kennethkoo (Jan 28, 2018)

mitakam said:


> hi, i did the donation straight via st jude e-card, put his email as recepient for the card and after that sent him an email. got answer in 2 days
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy. Have received the email from TM. All good. 

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## AronL (Dec 28, 2017)

I’ve been waiting for nearly two weeks 


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

AronL said:


> I've been waiting for nearly two weeks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


Send followup email. You can also PM ShawnSheridan or I your email used to contact TM with your proof of donation and we can followup with him on your behalf.


----------



## kloontz (Oct 22, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Both of these are issues for TokenMaster to resolve.


Yup. Sent him the issue by email a couple of days ago. I am sure he will deal with it.


----------



## tepoli (Jan 3, 2018)

will updating from 3.0.3.81 to 3.0.4.90 need a new activation? I had this issue (or is it by design?) for the last update.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

tepoli said:


> will updating from 3.0.3.81 to 3.0.4.90 need a new activation? I had this issue (or is it by design?) for the last update.


I did for 3.02, but not 3.03 or 3.04. If you do, just write developer and he will increase number of activations.


----------



## aaroona (Jan 28, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> ... Launcher PRO is "Donationware", $50 USD or more as a primary form of payment for 2.5 years validity. *You can donate to his preferred causes which is your local Children's Hospital or Breast Cancer institute or a different charity your of choice.*


Hey Shaun, just so I can get the process rolling a bit quicker - it can be any charity? For example, we have the SPCA here in New Zealand. If I donate the NZD equivalent of $50 USD, that would qualify?
If so, I will donate now and send evidence through to TM. Saves TM having to reply with the back and forth for each person.

Apologies if I've missed this info anywhere else - I only became aware of my Premium install not being supported any longer today, so am still catching up on info surrounding all this


----------



## Msb12i (Jan 15, 2017)

anyone read this on Tokenmasters site?

In other news. I am still struggling to catch up with my emails. My last 3 weekends and most of my nights have been spent answering emails and supporting people. It sucks, big time. This isn't how I envisioned this. Like every other guy, I want to spend my weekends with my kids, watch football or basketball with a beer in hand, or at least work on something else. I've managed to do nothing of those in the last few weekends. I've been watching the Warriors on DVR, just so I can multitasks, instead of watching them live. It sucks, it's pathetic and I will have none of it any longer. I need to regain my life and my time back.

The people who really need me are suffering and I'm making more people mad because I can't reply to emails and it just keeps piling up. I'd rather be coding or doing something else, but people are getting too impatient and some are downright rude. I can't deal with these people. And for this very reason, I'm bringing the Launcher Premium back. V2.8.0 is out now. Other than extended token validity and some small changes, there's no change in feature set.

It's free for personal-use, absolutely not intended for commercial-use, and if people are too happy to buy a free software from somebody else, I can't help these people. If you think you bought my software from eBay, think again. You will not get support my support.

With the Premium back, I hope I can catch up to my emails and have some much needed peace and weekend rest.


----------



## kloontz (Oct 22, 2014)

Yes, Premium is back.
Question: does it need an activation code from TM to run?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kloontz said:


> Yes, Premium is back.
> Question: does it need an activation code from TM to run?


Same as before. It depends. If you have only English Windows and do not run in a VM, then no activation should be needed. Deviate from that, and Activation is needed.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

aaroona said:


> Hey Shaun, just so I can get the process rolling a bit quicker - it can be any charity? For example, we have the SPCA here in New Zealand. If I donate the NZD equivalent of $50 USD, that would qualify?
> If so, I will donate now and send evidence through to TM. Saves TM having to reply with the back and forth for each person.
> 
> Apologies if I've missed this info anywhere else - I only became aware of my Premium install not being supported any longer today, so am still catching up on info surrounding all this


I have no idea what is and is not acceptable to TM. I have PM'd you his instructions regarding this.


----------



## kloontz (Oct 22, 2014)

Got it.
So TM is not getting less emails because people are still asking for activations for Premium...
Wondering why he brought Premium back then...
Thanks Shawn.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kloontz said:


> Got it.
> So TM is not getting less emails because people are still asking for activations for Premium...
> Wondering why he brought Premium back then...
> Thanks Shawn.


:dunno: Wrong. The number of Activations is vastly reduced, and even then, PREMIUM Activation does not require Charity Donation / verification. It is much less work for him.


----------



## Msb12i (Jan 15, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> :dunno: Wrong. The number of Activations is vastly reduced, and even then, PREMIUM Activation does not require Charity Donation / verification. It is much less work for him.


Still, making an automatic purchase platform could reduce his work to only supporting people and making $$$ in the process.

Personally, I hate working for free.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Msb12i said:


> Still, making an automatic purchase platform could reduce his work to only supporting people and making $$$ in the process.
> 
> Personally, I hate working for free.


He does not make money. Payment is to any 3rd party charity of YOUR CHOICE, and that is why it is impossible to establish an automatic payment system. If it was donation to a predefined list of charities, than sure, no problem to automate.


----------



## Msb12i (Jan 15, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> He does not make money. Payment is to any 3rd party charity of YOUR CHOICE, and that is why it is impossible to establish an automatics payment system. If it was donation to a predefined list of charities, than sure, no problem to automate


I know, that's my point. 

Perhaps making some money of his work isn't such a bad idea.

There is a market since other people seem to rip his solution and make money of it.

Anyway, I hope I'll get a response to my mail's now to get PRO.


----------



## myztique (Dec 8, 2016)

Msb12i said:


> Still, making an automatic purchase platform could reduce his work to only supporting people and making $$$ in the process.
> 
> Personally, I hate working for free.


I believe he does that to avoid paying taxes, since when u pay him for product he must pay taxes, and it has no matter what he does with the money - sending to charity or keeping for himself he must pay, thats why he asks to avoid writing anything in payment via paypal. If u make a platform surely he will have to transfer some % of 50$ to government. Thats how I see it, but I believe even if he put 100$ charge and after all sent 50$ to charity still everyone who needs pro version will purchase it


----------



## jikiki (May 30, 2014)

how can i buy esys?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jikiki said:


> how can i buy esys?


Why would you buy E-Sys when it is readily available for free?


----------



## jikiki (May 30, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Why would you buy E-Sys when it is readily available for free?


ok. how can i get it free. thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jikiki said:


> ok. how can i get it free. thanks


There is a Sticky post for Fxx Coding with all you need in it.


----------



## jikiki (May 30, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> There is a Sticky post for Fxx Coding with all you need in it.


thanks. i solved.


----------



## SanDiegoF12 (Oct 26, 2015)

producerlawson said:


> From what I understand it's a $50 donation to charity of choice elected by Eli. You then have to send proof to him via email and wait, wait and wait.. until he's happy with your effort and you're then given a new token & login for his site.


What have you built and shared with the community?
It's incredible how obtuse, misinformed and entitled you seem to be!

If it was to work on your car only as you claim, in the past you needed nothing more than Premium. Now that your car is coded presumably, you can go and find another hobby... and no, trolling on these forums is not one.


----------



## dc bec (Mar 8, 2011)

Hello, I would like to feature code my 2014 F10 500i, would you please PM me on how to acquire the software? Thank you, dc Bec 


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

dc bec said:


> Hello, I would like to feature code my 2014 F10 500i, would you please PM me on how to acquire the software? Thank you, dc Bec
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


Self-service for Premium launcher and other software needed:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=983244

If you want Pro, there are also instructions part of PDF in section 2.


----------



## dc bec (Mar 8, 2011)

*F10 Coding*

Thank you for the information, it's much appreciated. DC Bec


----------



## kloontz (Oct 22, 2014)

kloontz said:


> Checked it and all is good, I can read and write in C:\Data.
> I also checked the Event Viewer in Windows and nothing there.
> 
> Suggestions, anyone?
> ...


Following up:

I was using E-Sys 3.31.0 when getting this error (one of the options indicated by TM)
I tried installing v.3.28.1 and voilà, I got it running...
:dunno:


----------



## nobody333 (Feb 9, 2018)

Hello guys,

I discovered the token-timeout on 2018-01-01 just this week.
After reading through several posts here I decided to donate to St. Judes Hospital and emailed Tokenmaster my information on Tuesday. The email went to fxxtokenmaster _ at_ gmail.com .

Since I haven't heard back in 3 days I'm wondering if some of you could tell me if I got the correct email address and how long it usually takes before one gets an answer.

Thanks in advance,
Marco


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nobody333 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I discovered the token-timeout on 2018-01-01 just this week.
> After reading through several posts here I decided to donate to St. Judes Hospital and emailed Tokenmaster my information on Tuesday. The email went to fxxtokenmaster _ at_ gmail.com .
> ...


[email protected]

Response times vary. I would allow a full week, and if no response, email him again.


----------



## nobody333 (Feb 9, 2018)

Thank you.

So I got the address right after all. I'll be waiting a bit longer than.


----------



## McQuade (Nov 6, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Response times vary. I would allow a full week, and if no response, email him again.


My first email was from January 5th for updating to the new E-Sys Pro. On January 21, I wrote a reminder. The mail address is correct, as I had already communicated with him several times in the past. Now I read his last blog post last week. Does it make sense to write him a reminder again, or does he process the mails in sequence and I just have to be patient?:supdude:


----------



## kloontz (Oct 22, 2014)

McQuade said:


> My first email was from January 5th for updating to the new E-Sys Pro. On January 21, I wrote a reminder. The mail address is correct, as I had already communicated with him several times in the past. Now I read his last blog post last week. Does it make sense to write him a reminder again, or does he process the mails in sequence and I just have to be patient?:supdude:


Just be patient...


----------



## Waveshaper (Nov 8, 2016)

Hello. Quick question. Could someone send me the link for the Launcher Pro v3? 
Token and everything else I have. Just wanted to update from v2 but figured out that my link for the PRO download only shows the v2 versions. 
Best regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Waveshaper said:


> Hello. Quick question. Could someone send me the link for the Launcher Pro v3?
> Token and everything else I have. Just wanted to update from v2 but figured out that my link for the PRO download only shows the v2 versions.
> Best regards


No, you don't. Launcher PRO 3.0 does not even use a Token. Requesting Launcher PRO 3.0 is useless. It won't work without an Activation Code, same as old E-Sys Launcher 2.x, and the only way to get an Activation Code is to generate one using his WebApp, which requires a Access/Code Login from TokenMaster. Anyone wanting Launcher PRO needs to just email TokenMaster ([email protected]) and get setup by him. There is nothing anyone else can do for you.


----------



## Waveshaper (Nov 8, 2016)

Ok, the only chance to update from Launcher PRO 2.x to 3.x is via Eli. 
Alright, I'll send him an email right away.

thx


----------



## wordsworth03 (Jun 27, 2015)

Is anyone able to use the high DPI fix with the latest Launcher Pro?


----------



## tolassssss (Feb 18, 2012)

With last free launcher for esys 3.28, i can manipulate FDL files?, i ask this because when in try open fdl editor , i have error c157, can you help??

tanks


----------



## Slartibartfast (Feb 16, 2018)

PeteM550 said:


> I´m having the same problem. LauncherPro quits after putting in the Google Auth code, I´ve verified the code on TM´s site and it works. ..


I'm having same problem on the West side of the pond.

I was able to install/launch a few weeks ago under virtual box on a mac. Things ran slowly and I had a crash during FDL coding, so I set up a different computer running windows 10 natively. I haven't been able to get past the authentication step. Interestingly, it just asks for ID and google PIN vs. the first time running on the other machine I had options to select static vs dynamic activation.


----------



## PeteM550 (Mar 23, 2018)

rogaa said:


> Installing 3.0.4 worked for me, thanks to Shawn for sending me the older installer.


Installing 3.0.4 worked for me too.


----------



## Netinvader (Aug 14, 2016)

Hey @shawnsheridan - would you mind sharing version 3.0.4 with me? My VMware and Bootcamp partition installs both fail to launch.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Netinvader (Aug 14, 2016)

Hey @shawnsheridan - would you mind sharing version 3.0.4 with me? My VMware and Bootcamp partition installs both fail to launch.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

LauncherPROSetup_3.0.4.90.msi:

https://mega.nz/#!Z8pjWARI!tQsjb1FRMv4RHJTXNPzWk9T-sNWCo0qUTOwMExL3cq4


----------



## Applementalist (Aug 24, 2015)

I had the same issue native and in VM with not static installation. 

i will try with the older one

- germany
- Win 10 1709/1803
- latest laucher
- e-sys 3.31


----------



## Applementalist (Aug 24, 2015)

I had the same issue native and in VM with not static installation. 

i will try with the older one

- germany
- Win 10 1709/1803
- latest laucher
- e-sys 3.31


----------



## Applementalist (Aug 24, 2015)

With the old version it works . Thanks shwan for the link


----------



## gognuma (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi All,

I was wondering if some of you got some news from tokenmaster? Since the 4th of April, no news.
I know that he was working on a new release.

Thanks.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

gognuma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was wondering if some of you got some news from tokenmaster? Since the 4th of April, no news.
> I know that he was working on a new release.
> ...


He posted on his website on April 14th.


----------



## techno89 (Jun 9, 2013)

Has anyone heard from Eli lately? Donated $100 to St Jude and emailed him the receipt about a week ago, is standard wait time longer than that?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

techno89 said:


> Has anyone heard from Eli lately? Donated $100 to St Jude and emailed him the receipt about a week ago, is standard wait time longer than that?


There is no standard. It just depends on how many requests he gets and if around.


----------



## SiberianBear (May 15, 2018)

How get pro version?


----------



## rogaa (Sep 30, 2015)

The issue with Launcher PRO 3.1.0.116 regarding the authentication seems to be resolved. It now works perfectly


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

SiberianBear said:


> How get pro version?


Email developer directly requesting.


----------



## PghPizzaMan (Apr 26, 2018)

i have emailed TM several times with no response....all I want to do is get my kids car from checking all lamps which have been converted to LED's.....does ANYONE have a suggestion.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

PghPizzaMan said:


> i have emailed TM several times with no response....all I want to do is get my kids car from checking all lamps which have been converted to LED's.....does ANYONE have a suggestion.


Use premium launcher.


----------



## Msb12i (Jan 15, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> There is no standard. It just depends on how many requests he gets and if around.


I***8217;m allmost @ 4 weeks now since the Paypal payment...


----------



## clawpt (Dec 15, 2014)

Msb12i said:


> I'm allmost @ 4 weeks now since the Paypal payment...


Lucky you.
I sent receipt in middle February...


----------



## northeast_3er (Feb 11, 2011)

So is he gone? I emailed him a receipt yesterday ...before reading these posts here 
Anyways, it's donation for a good cause, not throwing money out the window


----------



## supermarket (Jan 26, 2018)

I sent proof of donation at the end of March, and also tried a direct PayPal payment at the end of April. I still haven't heard anything back yet.

I'm hoping he's able to work through the backlog soon.


----------



## gognuma (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi,

FYI - Launcher PRO version 3.1.133 is available since 26 of May.

It means that TokenMaster is still around  and active.

I tested it and it works very well.

gog


----------



## stossie (Mar 24, 2017)

Have folks been getting their activation codes?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

gognuma said:


> Hi,
> 
> FYI - Launcher PRO version 3.1.133 is available since 26 of May.
> 
> ...


Coding works fine, but Coding-Verification is still broken in 3.32.1. I am sticking with E-sys 3.27.1.


----------



## Kapitein Iglo (Feb 19, 2013)

delete


----------



## pousa13 (Jul 7, 2016)

gognuma said:


> Hi,
> 
> FYI - Launcher PRO version 3.1.133 is available since 26 of May.
> 
> ...


so I have the checkbox for updates active in the launcher but it didn't show me an update available...am I doing something wrong? :dunno:


----------



## Kapitein Iglo (Feb 19, 2013)

Maybe someone can upload the installer?


----------



## gognuma (Feb 15, 2015)

deleted - duplicate post


----------



## gognuma (Feb 15, 2015)

pousa13 said:


> so I have the checkbox for updates active in the launcher but it didn't show me an update available...am I doing something wrong? :dunno:


No clue :dunno: I have the checkbox active and I got the notification.



Almaretto said:


> Coding works fine, but Coding-Verification is still broken in 3.32.1. I am sticking with E-sys 3.27.1.


Hi, I confirm that I'm still using 3.27.1 as well 
Thanks for the info, very helpful.



Kapitein Iglo said:


> Maybe someone can upload the installer?


You need a valid code. Without that valid code, you won't be able to use it.

gog


----------



## grec0 (May 3, 2018)

stossie said:


> Have folks been getting their activation codes?


 I haven***8217;t . Hopefully soon.


----------



## Mrandyt (May 14, 2018)

Can anyone send me the full software package


----------



## ngr2001 (May 31, 2018)

Whats the deal with this link

(Link removed)


Any thoughts, they claim they have keys for up to Pro 2.8.0 any reason to need a newer version than that. They have good feedback, but should I stay clear of this?

I want to start coding a 2018 x3 m40i, i also have a F10, I like to tinker so Premium is getting to be a pain. Also im afraid to start messing with the 2018+ bmws until i know whats safe or not.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ngr2001 said:


> Whats the deal with this link
> 
> (Link removed)
> 
> ...


Asked and answered here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=12550664&postcount=484


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

:thumbup: TM is around and working as he posted new Launcher PRO 3.1.1 Build 133 release only 5 Days ago:


----------



## Msb12i (Jan 15, 2017)

grec0 said:


> stossie said:
> 
> 
> > Have folks been getting their activation codes?
> ...


I***8217;ve payed 25th of april and got my code this morning. ***x1f609;


----------



## patrutalex (Mar 24, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> :thumbup: TM is around and working as he posted new Launcher PRO 3.1.1 Build 133 release only 5 Days ago:


Hello friend. My version is 2.7.1 pro now, how can i go from laucher pro 2.7.1 to the latest version of Launcher PRO 3.1.1
Thank you in advanc


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

patrutalex said:


> Hello friend. My version is 2.7.1 pro now, how can i go from laucher pro 2.7.1 to the latest version of Launcher PRO 3.1.1
> Thank you in advanc


Email Developer Tokenmaster.


----------



## pede (May 25, 2018)

Hello, Have anyone Launcher 3.xx PRO ? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pede said:


> Hello, Have anyone Launcher 3.xx PRO ? Thanks


Yes, many people have it. And if you want it yourself, you need to send email to the Developer, TokenMaster.


----------



## Ken Oath (Jun 21, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> 1) Make $50 USD Donation to Charity of your choice - OR - send it directly to [email protected] to be applied to TM's 2 preferred charities. The latter is faster as it requires no verification by him.
> 
> 2) Email Proof of Donation (email receipt) as .pdf to [email protected].
> 
> 3) Wait (patiently) for his reply.


Can anyone confirm that by sending a donation to [email protected] is the preferred method as when applied the donation was refunded?


----------



## Rieger (Jun 21, 2015)

I donated in the month of February. I already sent several emails and so far I have not had any response.
Does that take so long?


----------



## Jamolay (May 11, 2014)

Agree, I am on the no response list since July. I hadn’t given up yet, but it sounds as if I should. I am still happy to have made a donation, so no bad feelings. I really should donate more anyway.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Rieger said:


> I donated in the month of February. I already sent several emails and so far I have not had any response.
> Does that take so long?


No ETA schedule. Response time depends on availability and number of requests.


----------



## 4fans (Oct 28, 2018)

*Still no Response?*

I donated last week, but no response. Is this still a thing?


----------



## Msb12i (Jan 15, 2017)

4fans said:


> I donated last week, but no response. Is this still a thing?


I***8217;ve waited 2 months...


----------



## peter2 (Jan 11, 2015)

Iam waiting for a week now, please is tokenmaster paypal donation still trustable.
Who get a token and how long did it take.

Kind regards.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

peter2 said:


> Iam waiting for a week now, please is tokenmaster paypal donation still trustable.
> Who get a token and how long did it take.
> 
> Kind regards.


There is no timetable. It can be hours, days, weeks or months for response. Developer makes no money off solution and responds as time permits and number of requests.


----------



## peter2 (Jan 11, 2015)

I get trimmed description for FDL Coding ECU: 3C3B
Can someone help me, I can wait for Tokenmaster no Problem, but I want to code KOMBI2


----------



## M-ERiMiEs (Mar 6, 2018)

I would also like to have PRO, but i've sent already 3 e-mails without any replies for past year... Any suggestions?


----------



## peter2 (Jan 11, 2015)

M-ERiMiEs said:


> I would also like to have PRO, but i've sent already 3 e-mails without any replies for past year... Any suggestions?


I think tokenmaster is very untrustworthy. You are waiting a year. Unbeliebable!!!
I can suggest to every body not to send any money to tokenmaster.
Can someone help me how to get pro launcher? I think my 50 dollar are burned ... :eeps:


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

peter2 said:


> I get trimmed description for FDL Coding ECU: 3C3B
> Can someone help me, I can wait for Tokenmaster no Problem, but I want to code KOMBI2


Use Latest Launcher Pro or E-sysX.


----------



## JSCon (Feb 26, 2019)

*No Response*

Have you guys still not heard anything back? It's the same for me too. Though not as long. :dunno:


----------



## Pettirosso (Nov 14, 2018)

I've donated at the 14th of Novembre last year - 3,5 months ago. I've send three friendly e-mails, but must say I am getting pretty frustrated about it by now....

Although I admire the unselfishness of Tokenmaster, he suggests a deal; donate $50 or more and get a license. I did my part of the deal, now it's his turn.....


----------

